# Repair plumber Truck Organization



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m building some storage racks for my van. It’s a multi shelf stand up rack made out of 3/4 and 1/2” birch plywood. 

Im going to put Milwaukee packouts and the like in the rack. It’ll hold 4 of packout organization boxes that hold screws, etc. and several of the thin organizers. 

Thinking about building a 20” wide x 12”tall x 40” deep drawer box to the floor first directly behind the safety bulkhead. Then sit the rack on top. 

The drawer will pull out the side door and extend 40” on locking heavy duty drawer slides. The rack with the organizers would back up to the safety cage. They would pull out toward the back of the van. 

Then the side of this tower cabinet will be about 16” wide and 40” tall. Solid plywood yo hand stuff on or make little tool holders. 

What’s your set up ? Any cool things you made custom to hold your gear ? 

What can you grab from your van or truck without getting into the van or truck ? 

I’m trying to minimize getting in and out of the van.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s not near finished but here’s the work in progress.

That organizer on the shelf isn’t the organizer it’s being built for. The rack will hold any organizer on the market. Or you could just use it as a shelf.

I still need to load more shelving and add my support cleats. So it’s going to keep going up.

This type construction is called “ additive construction “. Instead of a dado, I’m adding 1/2” plywood spacers. No dado.

All I’m working with is a circular saw.

Everything is screwed, glued and stapled.

The trim isn’t secure yet, you can see it’s broke. That’ll be cut and proper when I determine the finished height and after I put top on it.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Wood is good. Lighter than steel. Rattles and squeaks will be quieter.
Plan for removal to your next van?
You’ve probably already thought of some sort of retention method to prevent stuff flying around during evasive maneuvers.

How have your work flow preferences influenced your design?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Wood is good. Lighter than steel. Rattles and squeaks will be quieter.
> Plan for removal to your next van?
> You’ve probably already thought of some sort of retention method to prevent stuff flying around during evasive maneuvers.
> 
> How have your work flow preferences influenced your design?


Thank you for the reply.

Yes, it’s surprisingly lightweight. Very strong. I plan to secure it to the steel bulkhead that separates the cabin from the cargo area. The rack will sit up on a drawer I’m going to build.

the drawer will pull out the side door.

I’m trying to put everything I typically do within reach so I’m going to be putting tools, toilet rebuild, faucet repair, and accessories close by the door. I may raise the floor 8” at the side door because it’s a high roof van and has plenty of headroom.

I could put slide out drawers all along the side door that would pull straight out. Minimizing getting in the van.

I’ve been using Plusnuts ( threaded rivets ) to secure the wood to the van.

When I geta new van I typically build new cabinetry for it. But I keep vans 15-20 years.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I got these battery holders off eBay. I plan on putting these on the side of the cabinet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I just did my new truck in angle iron steel and put plywood shelfs into the
steel slots.... The angle iron cost me about 300 bucks but it really seems to
work well for me....

Wood has never thrilled me, I was raised up getting erector kits for x-mas I guess....

this truck has only an 11 1/2 foot long box on it so I have had to squeeze and
find a way to put all the shelving into it as best possible.... on the right there is
room enough for 3 water heaters and some ladders up in the front of them

I made tons of over head shelving and I really dont know what I am gonna put
up into that area yet.... and I cut a hole into the front windbreaker over the cab to store
water heater pans and other light objects

. all I need to do now is install the parts bins on
the left and right side near the front and and its basically complete

except for a new lift gate which gets installed sometime in the next
2 weeks...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I just did my new truck in angle iron steel and put plywood shelfs into the
> steel slots.... The angle iron cost me about 300 bucks but it really seems to
> work well for me....
> 
> ...


I knew you would go with the lift gate what happened to the uhaul truck with pull down ramp???


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I couldn’t imagine having to climb up in and out of that box truck running service.

Or having to ride the lift up and down. I’d go nuts


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I just did my new truck in angle iron steel and put plywood shelfs into the
> steel slots.... The angle iron cost me about 300 bucks but it really seems to
> work well for me....
> 
> ...


MM-You mentioned this truck in another thread, yeah?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Yes, it’s surprisingly lightweight. Very strong. I plan to secure it to the steel bulkhead that separates the cabin from the cargo area. The rack will sit up on a drawer I’m going to build.
> 
> ...


It's going to be pretty workable and personal when you're done.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I couldn’t imagine having to climb up in and out of that box truck running service.
> 
> Or having to ride the lift up and down. I’d go nuts


Much much better than having to hunch over every time you get up in it to get tools or materials,I love a box truck for serious service work


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Much much better than having to hunch over every time you get up in it to get tools or materials,I love a box truck for serious service work


I have a 350 extended wheelbase high roof. Twin turbo, it’ll scoot.

With proper restocking and organization there’s no need to carry the shop with you. Also with customers sending picture texts it helps you have the parts you need. When I started we had a radio in the truck or you stopped at a pay phone. Or called the next customer from the last customers house. Times have changed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

We got pagers and thought it was next level. If I put 911 behind the number I text you, call me right back. 

we had codes 🤣


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I knew you would go with the lift gate what happened to the uhaul truck with pull down ramp???


I am presently driving the U-haul box truck...its only got 140k on it and
its works out just fine and I am used to it but 
this truck in the picture is going to be the back up truck when one 
of the other trucks goes down for repairs....

this truck I bought back in the winter taken forever to get going on 
with half the labor force just sitting around spending
their stimulus checks at bars and not wanting to come to work..

it took forever to get a new back door on this truck and it has taken 5 weeks to get
a tommy rail gate ordered and shipped here.... 4 years ago it would have only
have taken a week to get one.. and their were people willing to come into work.....

The lift gate is just the final icing on the cake and I hope they still have a 
decent work force at the truck center to get this installed fast ....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I couldn’t imagine having to climb up in and out of that box truck running service.
> 
> Or having to ride the lift up and down. I’d go nuts



Its really no big deal at all, you just put the lift gate about half way up 
and its like taking 3 large steps to get into the box...

Riding the lift gate is just something you get used to and 
you really will fall in love with that lift gate when you have to throw a large water heater
filled up with lime that weighs about 5oo lbs into that truck.... sweet and easy


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Its really no big deal at all, you just put the lift gate about half way up
> and its like taking 3 large steps to get into the box...
> 
> Riding the lift gate is just something you get used to and
> ...


Yeah, that’s more things to do. Every job, get out and lower lift gate to open huge door then step up in there. Then when you finish you have to close the big door then raise the lift gate. Then it breaks…….

Or you get your stuff stolen because it’s too much trouble to lock and unlock a box truck door and lift gate while running in and out of a service call.

I understand you like it but driving a box truck around for me in the city doing service wouldn’t work out very well. I just don’t see the need to carry that much stuff on every job.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I ditched the screws building my cabinet and now I’m using 1” narrow staples out of a Bostich air stapler. Still using the glue. 

The staples are stronger because I’m using more of them to set the glue. Makes a neater job also.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah, that’s more things to do. Every job, get out and lower lift gate to open huge door then step up in there. Then when you finish you have to close the big door then raise the lift gate. Then it breaks…….
> 
> Or you get your stuff stolen because it’s too much trouble to lock and unlock a box truck door and lift gate while running in and out of a service call.
> 
> I understand you like it but driving a box truck around for me in the city doing service wouldn’t work out very well. I just don’t see the need to carry that much stuff on every job.



I have used both vans and box trucks and both have their place
it all depends on how much inventory and what kind of stuff you want to
carry around with you every day ..... 

I loaded up my box truck last night and presently have
4 water heaters and one water softener inside it and I wont be
back to the shop for any reason again today... I will be doing the
water softener this morning and then the heater at noon... When that job
is done around 2.30 if something else comes in then I am still packing a full
contingency with me... 

what drives me nuts is constantly having to go drive 20 miles away and 
re-stocking the truck again .... it eats up the day and burns time and gas.

For me anyway, The box trucks are far more efficient..


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I’m just getting back into service and drain cleaning after the last 20 years of just doing site work. Trucks were impossible to find. I had to settle for an E350 cargo van and I hate it. By the time you throw the machines and camera on there you are packed full. 20 years ago I had a cab over cube truck with a 12’ bed and I loved it. Like Mark said, I could keep all my equipment and still have room for a couple water heaters and plenty of supplies to keep me out of the supply house.
With that being said I found the Packout boxes to be really useful to keep things up and off the valuable floor and shelf space. I mounted them on both sides of the bulkhead for copper, pex, pex A fittings and all sorts of other small Knick knacks that you need.
I couldn’t find an extended van and it sucks you can’t fit a 10’ long pipe in the back.
It’s a work in process. Got led lighting in the back, a winch over the side door for the big machine, a 3,000 watt sine wave inverter to charge batteries, laptop, big drum machine if needed etc. But it sucks to work out of.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> I have used both vans and box trucks and both have their place
> it all depends on how much inventory and what kind of stuff you want to
> carry around with you every day .....
> 
> ...


Do you carry toilets ? How about faucets ?

Extension ladder ?

I’d love for you to open the back door to your truck, standing about 10’ away and snap a pic for me. I’d like to see your set up.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> I’m just getting back into service and drain cleaning after the last 20 years of just doing site work. Trucks were impossible to find. I had to settle for an E350 cargo van and I hate it. By the time you throw the machines and camera on there you are packed full. 20 years ago I had a cab over cube truck with a 12’ bed and I loved it. Like Mark said, I could keep all my equipment and still have room for a couple water heaters and plenty of supplies to keep me out of the supply house.
> With that being said I found the Packout boxes to be really useful to keep things up and off the valuable floor and shelf space. I mounted them on both sides of the bulkhead for copper, pex, pex A fittings and all sorts of other small Knick knacks that you need.
> I couldn’t find an extended van and it sucks you can’t fit a 10’ long pipe in the back.
> It’s a work in process. Got led lighting in the back, a winch over the side door for the big machine, a 3,000 watt sine wave inverter to charge batteries, laptop, big drum machine if needed etc. But it sucks to work out of.
> ...


No way I could drive with those packouts beside my head like that

My necks not that long. 

yeah, short vans can’t handle drain cleaning and plumbing. Pipe should go on top.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No way I could drive with those packouts beside my head like that
> 
> My necks not that long.
> 
> yeah, short vans can’t handle drain cleaning and plumbing. Pipe should go on top.


I removed the thick boxes and double stacked the thin ones in the front. I can see no problem.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I got tired of moving one packout box to get to another. Absolutely a HUGE time waster and busy work generator. Think of all the time it takes to remove one, sit it down, pull another one and get your stuff out……then re-hang both boxes. That gets old running service all day.

That’s what got me started building a rack and starting this thread.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I ditched the screws building my cabinet and now I’m using 1” narrow staples out of a Bostich air stapler. Still using the glue.
> 
> The staples are stronger because I’m using more of them to set the glue. Makes a neater job also.


You will destroy them when this van goes down


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> You will destroy them when this van goes down


What ? They’re bolted in with bolts and washers to the van. I can unbolt them and take them out in a few minutes. 🫶


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What ? They’re bolted in with bolts and washers to the van. I can unbolt them and take them out in a few minutes. 🫶


Thought you said you were glueing and stapling them in


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Thought you said you were glueing and stapling them in


That’s how the rack is being built. It gets mounted in the van with plusnuts, bolts and washers.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I love the pack outs. outfitted all 5 trucks and 1 transit with them. we wont be purchasing anymore vans. Were going full f250 service bodies with a pipe rack for service type work. we bought one last year and it is heavily favored and holds alot of ****.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I love the pack outs. outfitted all 5 trucks and 1 transit with them. we wont be purchasing anymore vans. Were going full f250 service bodies with a pipe rack for service type work. we bought one last year and it is heavily favored and holds alot of ****.


A good friend of mine just bought a Ford transit mid roof with a service body ass end. 

It’s nice 👍


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 134116
> 
> View attachment 134115


I would love to have that but they don't exist up here. A big problem is the dualie wheels, because of that the truck needs to be inspected every year, in which you lose a full day and they always find something wrong and you have to go back so now you're missing another half day. Since it's a dualie you can't drive that everywhere, many streets and roads prohibit "trucks", you would have to make big detours every day.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Sweet ride. Lands between the new transits my company uses for full time service and the E250 kuvs that are still kicking.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 134116
> 
> View attachment 134115


That’s nice I like that for a service truck


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Do you carry toilets ? How about faucets ?
> 
> Extension ladder ?
> 
> I’d love for you to open the back door to your truck, standing about 10’ away and snap a pic for me. I’d like to see your set up.


I can show you a pitures of the 14 foot truck... which is loaded for bear......

I dont carry a toilet with me but I got a ton of faucets, I got 2 ladders... a 5 footer and a 8 footer
2 zoeller sump pumps.... I got a couple of trash recycle boxes one filled with 3 inch pvc fittings
and the other 2 boxes filled with 2 inch and 1/2 fittings... they are stacked on top of one another..
tons of miscelanious plumbing stuffs

probably about 4 lengths of 1 1/2 pvc 1 a few 2 inch pvc lengths one 4 inch pvc and 2
3 inch pvc lengths.... ..
..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 134116
> 
> View attachment 134115


what engine is in that? please dont say ecoboost. power stroke and id entertain that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> what engine is in that? please dont say ecoboost. power stroke and id entertain that.


I’m not sure, it’s a friends vehicle.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m not sure, it’s a friends vehicle.


TEXT him and ask him. 😂


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> 0 new items by Mark Weilhammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see any PVC, do you do any drain repairs?

Without taking into consideration the water heaters I think I have more stuff in my van, Every nook is spoken for.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

There’s no need for me to carry multiples of everything and no need to carry it if you can’t find it or it’s damaged when you do find it from rolling around in a box. 

organization is the key to running service once you get the knowledge to do the work


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

each truck has-
Packout with cpvc fittings
packout with pex fittings
packout with pro press fittngs
Packout with 3/4-1" pvc fittings (most common)
Packout with auger bits, hole saw bits, tile bits, masonary bits, impact drill packs, oscilaator blades,
packout with wood,self tapping, screws, drywall anchors, toggle bolts, tap cons, 3/8 nuts and washers
packout with 1/2" to 1" nail straps and 2 hole straps, and strap iron
pack out with milwaukee M18 fuel skill saw, saw zall, impact drill, hammer drill, oscilator, angle grinder
Pro press gun with copper jaws

added to service truck is stops, supply lines, wax rings, closet bolts, fill valves, moen and delta faucet parts, valves, water heater parts, rinnai flush kit, slip joint parts, couple of moen and delta valves and trim packs, seat and bib washer set, galvo fittings and nipples, a few of the milwaukee crates with dwv fittings and larger pressure fittings, dresser couplings ect. and more and pipe i guess, thats just off the top of my head.

And then we share 3 mega press jaw sets, snap cutter for the propress gun, and 2 of the large m18 chipping hammers,

this is all the stuff and tools i provide. theres never an excuse to not have what you need.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I didn't see any PVC, do you do any drain repairs?
> 
> Without taking into consideration the water heaters I think I have more stuff in my van, Every nook is spoken for.


Look again.... under the left side on the bottom their is about 50 feet of 2inch and 1 1 /2 pvc pipe
and a length of 3 inch and one of 4 plus plenty of 10 foot pex lengths inside the larger pipes...

their is a ****load of pve fittings in the cargo boxes at the front of the truck


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

For me there’s no need to carry material like that. Even if I ended up “ needing it “ I wouldn’t have time to install it.

I plan my day in advance. No way I can just throw in 50’ of pipe and a couple water heaters unexpectedly.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> …..
> 
> this is all the stuff and tools i provide. theres never an excuse to not have what you need.


No superhawg!?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> No superhawg!?


yes, the right angle one. the smaller one milwaukee came out with a few years ago. each truck has one as well. left it off the list.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> each truck has-
> Packout with cpvc fittings
> packout with pex fittings
> packout with pro press fittngs
> ...



You certainly keep their trucks stocked with tools and things they will probably need
Those mega press tools I would be worried about getting legs and running off


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> For me there’s no need to carry material like that. Even if I ended up “ needing it “ I wouldn’t have time to install it.
> 
> I plan my day in advance. No way I can just throw in 50’ of pipe and a couple water heaters unexpectedly.



I think its better to be prepared for whatever the day throws at you....
It only takes one missing fitting or tool to turn a great kind of day into 
a total humiliating defeat..... 

I like to be packing heavy cause
If you need it --and you aint got it, 
then you will be whistling another tune.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> I think its better to be prepared for whatever the day throws at you....
> It only takes one missing fitting or tool to turn a great kind of day into
> a total humiliating defeat.....
> 
> ...


But even though you have a lot, you can never carry it all. And you can only do so much work in a day. 

A toilet repair that ends up being a cracked toilet tank……has you carrying 3 water heaters and enough PVC to pipe a whole house back to the shop for a new toilet.

That’s more likely to happen than you just happening to need 50’ of pipe and 3 water heaters unexpectedly. But you dont carry a toilet. 

I don’t see the logic.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> But even though you have a lot, you can never carry it all. And you can only do so much work in a day.
> 
> A toilet repair that ends up being a cracked toilet tank……has you carrying 3 water heaters and enough PVC to pipe a whole house back to the shop for a new toilet.
> 
> ...


You don’t see the logic because his his situation isn’t the same for you, doesn’t make it wrong. He’s making the same decisions you are. Time is money and all that. Anyone doing it long enough knows this and prepares accordingly.
Why schedule a second trip when you can get paid today?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DDDave said:


> You don’t see the logic because his his situation isn’t the same for you, doesn’t make it wrong. He’s making the same decisions you are. Time is money and all that. Anyone doing it long enough knows this and prepares accordingly.
> Why schedule a second trip when you can get paid today?


I heard that. we try not to give a client time to change their mind or call someone else. especially with water heaters. One phone call and i can have one otw within an hour or two. Because if not the low ballers will be called.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> You don’t see the logic because his his situation isn’t the same for you, doesn’t make it wrong. He’s making the same decisions you are. Time is money and all that. Anyone doing it long enough knows this and prepares accordingly.
> Why schedule a second trip when you can get paid today?


Yeah, I’ve been running service for about 35 years and my father ran it for about 65 years. My grandfather ran it for about 50 years. So I have a deep well to draw an opinion from.

You can’t carry the shop with you but you can try. There are too many different configurations now……even more than it was 35 years ago when I started.

Weight is money……..it costs gas to haul crap around just in case.

There are too many different sizes ( outside dimensions and fuel type gas/electric) to carry water heaters.

It’s simply not practical to carry big heavy things or stacks of pipe and boxes of fittings running service. 

By the time you sell the stuff you don’t make any money on it because hauling it around cost you more than your markup.

Wear and tear on the van, fuel and the potential for the product to be damaged like a dent in a water heater.

IMO it’s a catch 22……..you stack a van full because it’s so inefficient to drive you can’t stand running to get a part, making it even more inefficient because you can never carry it all.

You could drive an 18 wheeler and still not have it all. You could drive a supply house around and still have to order a brushed brass tank lever or a fill in the blank *___*.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I heard that. we try not to give a client time to change their mind or call someone else. especially with water heaters. One phone call and i can have one otw within an hour or two. Because if not the low ballers will be called.


Why don’t you carry 3-4 water heaters around with you ? It’s a great idea right ? 🤣


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> But even though you have a lot, you can never carry it all. And you can only do so much work in a day.
> 
> A toilet repair that ends up being a cracked toilet tank……has you carrying 3 water heaters and enough PVC to pipe a whole house back to the shop for a new toilet.
> 
> ...


Look...If you know what the hell you are doing, 
you wont crack the toilet while you are trying to repair it....LOL   😆 🤠

Now, with water heaters sometimes the customer does not know what the
hell is in their basement or thinks its a 40 when it actually is a 50 gall gas.
Or you load up a 50 electric and it turns out to be a 50 gas and you got to 
kill half the day running to a suppply house to get the right product... and somehow
unload the wrong unit out of your van to fit the correct unit into that tight spot..
good times, good times
..
I got a 50 electric, and a 50 and 40 gas riding shotgun with me every day
because it saves me time and money .... Tomorrow I will be hauling a water
softener to a job and when I am done installing the softener, if a heater call
happens my way I am ready to roll....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Why don’t you carry 3-4 water heaters around with you ? It’s a great idea right ? 🤣


I keep a few at the shop if it’s close by or quicker than the supplier can get them to us.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I keep a few at the shop if it’s close by or quicker than the supplier can get them to us.


I keep the building stocked... got about 5 40 shorts, 5 50 tall gas and 5 50 electrics
Also 2 40 tall gas and one short power vent gas.... We get a better price when we buy
a number of them at a time and we do burn through them fairly quickly.....

I think Its just cheaper to keep them in stock because I dont like wasting my morning sitting
at some supply house waiting on my turn to get waited on ..... and WILL CALL is really not any
faster


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Look...If you know what the hell you are doing,
> you wont crack the toilet while you are trying to repair it....LOL   😆 🤠
> 
> Now, with water heaters sometimes the customer does not know what the
> ...


What if a toilet replacement rolls your way ?

I’ll tell you what, you’ll be hauling 3-4 water heaters around to go get a toilet.

The circle doesn’t ever stop. Heavy expensive stuff is best acquired when and as needed. 

What’s the radius of your service area ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What if a toilet replacement rolls your way ?
> 
> I’ll tell you what, you’ll be hauling 3-4 water heaters around to go get a toilet.
> 
> ...


Toilets are far and few in between for me

My radius is 25--30 miles more or less.....
Hauling water heaters around is not something I worry about
they never spoil or go bad just sitting in there for a few weeks...

it does not cost me anything more to carry them and I have
plenty of room for them anyway......

I suppose if you want to nit pick this to death, their is probably some
wear and tear on the tires and vehicle but it is made to carry
a lot more weight inside it than I presently am doing...

its all good... you do you ----

you should carry 2 toilets with you at all times just in case you break one...-


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

No, I don’t need to carry toilets unless I know for sure what to bring.

I don’t break toilets but customer sometimes mistake a cracked tank for a waxseal leak or a tank to bowl leak or other points of leaks

If the customer can’t tell me what I need then I go to the job and find out. I don’t load the truck down with all toilet variations.

I don’t think you’re making as much money as you think by hauling heaters around or half the other stuff in your truck by the time you account for the loss from truck wear, fuel and the awkwardness of driving a box truck. Lift gates and big roll up doors that don’t secure easily. 

Smaller truck that’s easily maneuverable that gets better gas mileage and is stocked with everything except big expensive items will make more profit.

The time/money saved by a smaller well stocked van will be more than a large van stocked with heavy expensive items that are not planned for in the days work. 

The key is proper planning of the day. If you need a big item, charge the customer the extra money to go get it…….

When you do need a part, which you will, you’ll be carrying all that crap around just to go get a special toilet part or faucet part.

We had a shop boy when we had a few trucks. He was a parts runner and would bring us anything we needed. He paid for himself between keeping the stockroom organized and from us not having to pack the truck full.

I’m just having a discussion. That’s what this place is here for, refining and discussing the most cost effective ways to do our jobs. I just can’t imagine hauling around heaters running service waiting on the unplanned chance that I need it………


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, I don’t need to carry toilets unless I know for sure what to bring.
> 
> I don’t break toilets but customer sometimes mistake a cracked tank for a waxseal leak or a tank to bowl leak or other points of leaks
> 
> ...



My old 2001 e350 ford maxi van got about 12 miles per gallon...
but I could only carry a small load with me.... it had its good points 
but it also had its downside too and I ran the crap out of that van to
the point the doors were beginning to fall off of it..... but one day I had
a thought that I should try out a box van just to see how well it suited me.. 

My 2006 e450 u-haul gets about 8 mpg.... loaded down.... 
I seem to be able to do the
same amount of work out of the box truck usually in much
less time than working out of a van every day.... Normally I am 
home by 3.30-4.30 every day instead of 6.30 like with the van... 
The time I save is not having to constantly go back to the office 
or warehouse to pick up stuff.....

gas mileage is irrelevant and is a wash in my opinion --- 
efficiency is the key


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I think it’s just easier for some people to pile a van full of crap and dig through it to find what they need than it is to take the time to be organized and make efficient use of a smaller work truck that’s cheaper to purchase, operate and maintain.

You can’t be efficient when you’re hauling around big ticket items that are not on the plan for the day. It’s riding around in the back eating the profits.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Just for kicks write down the mileage on the water heater box when you put it in the truck.

Then check your mileage again when you sell it.

See how miles it’s riding around at $4+ a gallon with a van getting 8 mpg.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep a couple of Kohler pressure assist In stock. Ada elongated. That usually won’t get installed the same day if sold. And it’s the only toilet I will sell. Anything else they need to get it themselves and no warranty. Having 5 daughters there is no more superior toilet IMO and I sell a sh!t load based on that knowledge alone.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I keep a couple of Kohler pressure assist In stock. Ada elongated. That usually won’t get installed the same day if sold. And it’s the only toilet I will sell. Anything else they need to get it themselves and no warranty. Having 5 daughters there is no more superior toilet IMO and I sell a sh!t load based on that knowledge alone.


Not that I plan on hiring you anytime in the future 😉 but I would never want a pressure assist. Have no need for it and they’re loud and more expensive to repair. I do hate cadets tho kudos to you for the elongated Ada height I would never install anything else in my own house.

more to the subject all the service vans at our shop carry plastic fitting and pipe 1 1/4 through 4” and pex and copper 1/2 3/4 1”. Lav parts and slip joint setups. A bin for flushometer and tank parts. Tools. Some various gas stuff. And everything big or special is bought by the job same day or day before. 
also drum machine and camera and dye.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Ive been doing service work out of a RAM 1500 (6’ bed) pick up for years and making bank. 
i have a ton of small/med specialized parts on board, I load my bigger tools/materials on and off my truck as I need them. 

Now that being said I service a 15-20km max radius from my home- in the HUGE city/GTA of Toronto. in that radius there is prob 25+ Big Plumbing suppliers and 30+ big box stores, so no need to stock mad amounts of med/large materials/fixtures.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Not that I plan on hiring you anytime in the future 😉 but I would never want a pressure assist. Have no need for it and they’re loud and more expensive to repair. I do hate cadets tho kudos to you for the elongated Ada height I would never install anything else in my own house.
> 
> more to the subject all the service vans at our shop carry plastic fitting and pipe 1 1/4 through 4” and pex and copper 1/2 3/4 1”. Lav parts and slip joint setups. A bin for flushometer and tank parts. Tools. Some various gas stuff. And everything big or special is bought by the job same day or day before.
> also drum machine and camera and dye.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just for kicks write down the mileage on the water heater box when you put it in the truck.
> 
> Then check your mileage again when you sell it.
> 
> See how miles it’s riding around at $4+ a gallon with a van getting 8 mpg.


 I dont actually put that many miles on my truck per year, maybe 18k
as far as gas mileage and the price of gas , I pass that expense on to the 
customer... Sometimes I ask the customer where in town that they are located
and if it is a 35 mile one way drive to them I normally tack on something to the
price ... Of course I dont drive around giving free estimates any more

So, I dont even think about it much. I I drove a total of 38 miles 
today round trip to and from the north side of town

Its all part of the cost of doing business.

....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If I can reduce a cost of doing business by making smart decisions then I keep more money.

If you charge $1200 for a job and I charge $1200 for the same job doesn’t mean we make the same profit, geographic and economic demographics omitted.

So while you can pass a cost off, it’s best to review costs and eliminate those overhead costs while keeping your price to the customer the same. So you end up with more money in your pocket.

It’s hard to charge enough to pay for mismanagement.

I had a friend who would shop for plumbing supplies at the most expensive supply house in town. I would confront him about it……. His answer was always, “ I charge the customer for it “.

My answer was “ I do too but just keep more money than you do because I buy my parts cheaper “. He thought they were his friends…….

So while he passed the cost off……I eliminated the cost and keep that portion as well.

Poor decisions cost money.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DDDave said:


> You don’t see the logic because his his situation isn’t the same for you, doesn’t make it wrong. He’s making the same decisions you are. Time is money and all that. Anyone doing it long enough knows this and prepares accordingly.
> Why schedule a second trip when you can get paid today?


What he said


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Can we get a hell yea for Richard bull lololololololo,he’s back or we gots another one lololololol


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Can we get a hell yea for Richard bull lololololololo,he’s back or we gots another one lololololol


What’s that suppose to mean ? You ok ? Wrong thread ? 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I think Master Mark carry’s water heaters around for convenience. He’s willing to take the hit with big trucks, high fuel costs, maintenance costs, etc. for the convenience of having a few water heaters on his truck and a lot of other stuff…..and I mean a lot.

I can understand that. But please don’t confuse convenience with profit. No way it makes more profit or a lot more people would be doing it.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

(Deleeted)


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I dont actually put that many miles on my truck per year, maybe 18k
> as far as gas mileage and the price of gas , I pass that expense on to the
> customer... Sometimes I ask the customer where in town that they are located
> and if it is a 35 mile one way drive to them I normally tack on something to the
> ...


I know a guy who is considering putting new shocks on the front of his van so he could take the dips in one particular intersection in town faster. I know the dips. Pretty gnarly. Cost of doing business he said.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I think Master Mark carry’s water heaters around for convenience. He’s willing to take the hit with big trucks, high fuel costs, maintenance costs, etc. for the convenience of having a few water heaters on his truck and a lot of other stuff…..and I mean a lot.
> 
> I can understand that. But please don’t confuse convenience with profit. No way it makes more profit or a lot more people would be doing it.


Convenience equals profit.... saving 2 hours driving around every day equals profit, 
Fitting in two extra un-planned service calls on the same afternoon 
instead of tomorrow equals good profit too... you think??   . 
and its all part of the ebb and flow of a normal day... 

You either make things as convenient as possible for you which saves on your bodys wear and tear or
you can tie one of your arms behind your back and struggle along............ 

Notice that I got that staircat stair climber in my truck, $2500 ,,(see video) 
I dont have to carry that with me all the time but I do
or I could have gone cheap and I could just have a normal fridge 
cart and wrench my back out every few days..... 

I like to think of my truck as a supply house on wheels... and 
Some day soon we are probably going to sell our building off in the ghetto
and get the hell out of that area completely before one of us gets killed....

I will probably either just work out of my truck from home or
go rent a storage unit near by and keep all my stuff over there 
It all depends .... .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m not trying to upset you but it seems you’ve had zero education on how to run a business.
I’m sure you’re a great plumber……..but that doesn’t mean you know how to run a business.

That’s all I’m going to say because it’s pointless to continue. It’s like trying to convince a hoarder to throw away their stuff…..It’s not taken as help, it upsets people. 

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend. ✌


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m not trying to upset you but it seems you’ve had zero education on how to run a business.
> I’m sure you’re a great plumber……..but that doesn’t mean you know how to run a business.
> 
> That’s all I’m going to say because it’s pointless to continue. It’s like trying to convince a hoarder to throw away their stuff…..It’s not taken as help, it upsets people.
> ...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ohhhhhhh that hurt feelings ? I’m sorry buddy. I figured a hardcore plumber could push his itty bitty feelings aside for a grown up discussion about business and truck organization on a professional forum.

Maybe I should become a snowflake and take out some college loans to get forgiven……..but only if people tell me what I want to hear……..

I’m sorry you’re outraged 🤣

Prime example showing the decline of America. You can’t even talk to anyone without hurt feelings or complaints about the words you use. Speech is considered violence……

Pitiful and hilarious at the same time. 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Convenience equals profit.... saving 2 hours driving around every day equals profit,
> Fitting in two extra un-planned service calls on the same afternoon
> instead of tomorrow equals good profit too... you think??   .
> and its all part of the ebb and flow of a normal day...
> ...


Listen to me and you won’t need to do two extra service calls in a day.

You might not make more money but you’ll keep more money. You’ll work less and make the same…..possibly

Thats a great idea huh ?

Get rid of overhead that’s really not making you more profit. Convenience does not equal profit.

Carry the essentials in a well stocked efficient van. Easy to get in and out of. Easy to park. Keep it organized and spotless….

Reduce inventory to only what you sell on a REGULAR basis.

Plan your service calls……

Get cheap storage space or build it yourself to hold necessities.

Map out all sources of supplies in your area so you’ll know where to go when you need things. But you should only need big bulky items or expensive items that are not truck stock.

Charge the customer to go get big expensive parts when you unexpectedly need it.

Quit trying to do every job that comes in……
Quit do jobs on the fly……schedule them if you’re not prepared.

Go up on your rates until business slacks off.. If people aren’t complaining a little then you’re not charging enough. Know your worth……

Quit telling people how to work on things over the phone, schedule the job and go do those simple jobs and get paid.

Emergency same day service is a premium. Charge for it……..

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> ohhhhhhh that hurt feelings ? I’m sorry buddy. I figured a hardcore plumber could push his itty bitty feelings aside for a grown up discussion about business and truck organization on a professional forum.
> 
> Maybe I should become a snowflake and take out some college loans to get forgiven……..but only if people tell me what I want to hear……..
> 
> ...


My feelings are hurt a little bit, yes. I don’t see a way to get you to slow down with your absolutely perfect way of life.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

DDDave said:


> My feelings are hurt a little bit, yes. I don’t see a way to get you to slow down with your absolutely perfect way of life.


I should’ve typed that better. It’s not your way of life that’s causing a problem.
It’s your attitude towards others on a public forum.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> I should’ve typed that better. It’s not your way of life that’s causing a problem.
> It’s your attitude towards others on a public forum.


This isn’t a public forum. It’s for plumbing industry professionals. 

I’m a grown man……try to hurt me with what you type on an Internet forum……go ahead and try.

I have testosterone and facial hair without the use of hormones……🤡🤣

Are you upset that I’m not talking to you, so you interject into the dialogue between Master Mark and myself ?

I read that you had to have thick skin on this forum. Where’s your thick skin ? On your knees ? 🤡🤡 🤣


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DDDave said:


> I should’ve typed that better. It’s not your way of life that’s causing a problem.
> It’s your attitude towards others on a public forum.


Remember Mr perfect on wwf wrestling???he did everything absolutely perfect


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

sparky said:


> Remember Mr perfect on wwf wrestling???he did everything absolutely perfect


Good one. That guy was good. Back at you-


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Way off topic and you’re being disrespectful for the sake of being disrespectful. 

I’m trying to have a legitimate discussion about what’s profitable and what’s not when it comes to truck profit and organization and what you carry around is a huge factor.

It’s fine if you don’t want to participate, you don’t have to completely hijack and ruin the thread. Don’t you have something better to do ? 

But it’s fine if that’s how you want to this forum to be…….a joke. Because posts like yours are making a clown show out of what’s suppose to be adults discussing business.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Convenience equals profit.... saving 2 hours driving around every day equals profit,
> Fitting in two extra un-planned service calls on the same afternoon
> instead of tomorrow equals good profit too... you think??   .
> and its all part of the ebb and flow of a normal day...
> ...


A lot of people work out of a storage unit


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

[QUOTE="TerryTotoSucks, post: 1286403, member: 1017


Because posts like yours are making a clown show out of what’s suppose to be adults discussing business.
[/QUOTE]

Have you ever looked into a mirror???lolololo where's that thick skin at??? Lololololo that's a JOKE


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DDDave said:


> I should’ve typed that better. It’s not your way of life that’s causing a problem.
> It’s your attitude towards others on a public forum.


Its ok.... he will mellow out after a while....




sparky said:


> A lot of people work out of a storage unit


A storage unit is probably in my future too... storage units are about 300 a month for a fairly large
unit capable of running a business out of....... much cheaper than heating a building and paying taxes on 
it and I dont have to fend off the addicts slithering about on the streets and alleyways....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Its ok.... he will mellow out after a while....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can take the rent money off your taxes


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Its ok.... he will mellow out after a while....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you Mark. I just wanted to make that clear. You seem like a great guy and you’re probably a lot of peoples best friend. I can tell you’re a good person.

Thank you for the open dialogue and posting your pics.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I like you Mark. I just wanted to make that clear. You seem like a great guy and you’re probably a lot of peoples best friend. I can tell you’re a good person.
> 
> Thank you for the open dialogue and posting your pics.


Look... he is mellowing out already.... 

or are you just baiting me?? LOL   🤠


I got another truck I am presently working on and I might post
the inside of it here on line... I have already made up all the shelving
for it and now its basically close to ready to run.... will have to make a major transfer of 
materials into it sometime this fall.... Its smaller than the 14 foot box truck with only 
about 12 foot to work with..... so its a little more cramped but beggars cant be choosers
in this truck market today

getting a new lift gate installed on it sometime this month I hope. and then we 
are going to de-comission the 2006 chevy box truck and sell it ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> And you can take the rent money off your taxes



we deduct everything on our taxes on the barn that the family has been working out of since about 1920..
The nice thing about our location is we dont really have to be all that tidy due to the area...
trash is strewn everywhere up and down the alleyways so we dont look too bad considering
what the junkies leave behind.......needles, and god know what else.
.
The dumpster in the back part of our lot always has idiots getting into it and looking for materials...
and they like to throw the trash out in the yard as they hunt.... this pisses me off somewhat
I try to keep the morons happy by throwing out our heaters for them to scrap and they seem to
appreciate this... I told them to keep things tidy or no more gravy heaters.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Look... he is mellowing out already....
> 
> or are you just baiting me?? LOL   🤠
> 
> ...


When you get rid of a van and clean it out do you find a lot of material you didn’t know you had ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I worked out of a storage unit for about 6 months. Then I got luckily with a rental office space. 3 years later I bought it. Now the lot across the street is getting developed with currently a Publix (grocery store) star bucks, Tijuana flats, and a Burger King with about 6 more units avaialble. Sitting back watching the value soar. 😁 front 1/4 of the building is my office, conference table, ice machine, sink and coffee table. Back 3/4 is all materials and tool storage. I got really lucky. Close to my house, and where most our service type of work is. Gas station next door with fuel charge account. And a big parking lot. My house and office location in the red circle and where 80% of all our residential work is. Green is where most our competitors offices are.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I worked out of a storage unit for about 6 months. Then I got luckily with a rental office space. 3 years later I bought it. Now the lot across the street is getting developed with currently a Publix (grocery store) star bucks, Tijuana flats, and a Burger King with about 6 more units avaialble. Sitting back watching the value soar. 😁 front 1/4 of the building is my office, conference table, ice machine, sink and coffee table. Back 3/4 is all materials and tool storage. I got really lucky. Close to my house, and where most our service type of work is. Gas station next door with fuel charge account. And a big parking lot.


Getting lucky is awesome. I got lucky on Bitcoin.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Getting lucky is awesome. I got lucky on Bitcoin.


Last year?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> When you get rid of a van and clean it out do you find a lot of material you didn’t know you had ?


Never


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Last year?


Not lately,bitcoin sucks along with all cryptocurrency


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Last year?


I bought a little in 2011 and sold most of it a couple years ago.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I bought a little in 2011 and sold most of it a couple years ago.


Depending on what you sold it for you are right you could have made a sweet lick couple yrs ago,friend of mine has thousands of dollars tied up in it and then the bottom fell out of it


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a little last month. But yea, huge difference then last year when it peaked at almost 68k. I bought a grand worth of DOGE last year when it was around .50 a share. That ended up being a bust. If Elon would just tweet that doge is the future a few times that sure would help that situation out. 😂


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bought a little last month. But yea, huge difference then last year when it peaked at almost 68k. I bought a grand worth of DOGE last year when it was around .50 a share. That ended up being a bust. If Elon would just tweet that doge is the future a few times that sure would help that situation out. 😂



It is all gambling right now... if you have to bet on something then short the s+p 100 futures
and hope the stock market crashes to 20,000


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> When you get rid of a van and clean it out do you find a lot of material you didn’t know you had ?


Yes, we had just cleaned out a ton of junk out of our garage and my partner turns around and
starts cleaning out the 2006 box truck we are gonna sell off ..... the next thing you know is you got
another ton of stuff piled up in the garage again...... 
*You realize that its still ALL good stuff worth money and it never spoils...*
I take a hand full of stuff every so often off the pile and re-stock my truck with it.....

I also was a greedy pig a few years ago when Sears Hardware went out of business in town
and we got a call from the company that was doing the clearance on the stores...... they called me and asked
if I was interested in the plumbing sections of the stores and I ended up buying out 2 stores inventory
for a few pennies on the dollars... I got hundreds of angle stops and compression stops just sitting
and waiting to be used up on some service call.... Got probably 200 SS gas supply lines in 36 , 48 and 72 inch
long for a dollar each..... more copper fittings than I will ever use in this life time too....

My motto is....whenever you can buy something t*hat does not spoil*, and *you use the product ever few day*s
and they just want it all gone and are* giving it to you for a nickel each or less *.....
*Then you buy the whole lock, stock and barrel of it..... *🤠 🤠


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This was a truck clean up day a few weeks ago with 4 of the trucks I was able to get back in a couple hours early that afternoon. And yes Terry; there was a pile of sh!t in all of them. Now it’s all in boxes in the back and has to be sorted. Added a few more pack outs to them to keep **** organized. Bags of propress fittings in random spots ain’t gonna fly. Organization is the key to time and money. Turns out last shop order, didn’t need as much as the shelves showed, a lot of it was on the trucks not being used as quick as I thought.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, we had just cleaned out a ton of junk out of our garage and my partner turns around and
> starts cleaning out the 2006 box truck we are gonna sell off ..... the next thing you know is you got
> another ton of stuff piled up in the garage again......
> *You realize that its still ALL good stuff worth money and it never spoils...*
> ...


Sounds awesome but hauling around things you have no idea you even have isn’t very efficient. 

Wear and tear on the truck, fuel costs, truck wear on the material.

Even if you’re making big money on a box truck there’s no need to carry around things you don’t know are even in the truck.

We had a guy once carrying around 400 pounds of crap he didn’t even know was on the van. Yes, I weighed it


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Those propress fittings are like F’n buying jewelry. 

Cant let those roll around getting sand/dirt or your helps old fingernails clippings in them.

I still use solder and yes, sometimes I don’t wipe the joint. Hot n Sloppy, just how I like it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Those propress fittings are like F’n buying jewelry.
> 
> Cant let those roll around getting sand/dirt or your helps old fingernails clippings in them.
> 
> I still use solder and yes, sometimes I don’t wipe the joint. Hot n Sloppy, just how I like it.


I like it wet n sloppy


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wtf is wiping a joint? Like the gummy part of it you lick to seal it tight after twisting it up? You’re suppose to wipe it after?😂


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wtf is wiping a joint? Like the gummy part of it you lick to seal it tight after twisting it up? You’re suppose to wipe it after?😂


I doubt anyone here has ever actually wiped a joint
I mean a real old style lead joint...
I have only done it fooling around in the office with
lead joints already torn out in the scrap bucket... never live


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Sounds awesome but hauling around things you have no idea you even have isn’t very efficient.
> 
> Wear and tear on the truck, fuel costs, truck wear on the material.
> 
> ...


We probably took a couple of hundred pounds out of that truck and their is probably 
a few hundred more still sitting there just waiting to get me all dirty fooling with it...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wtf is wiping a joint? Like the gummy part of it you lick to seal it tight after twisting it up? You’re suppose to wipe it after?😂


He means taking a rag and wiping the solder joint to get it looking nice.

I do it to remove excess flux after soldering. I use a slightly wet rag and wait until the solder has hardened for a while. The water with the residual heat and flux cleans it very nicely leaving it shiny, not grody.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I wiped lead in trade school on a water service set up in our shop class. We don’t have lead services here in the field.

The only lead I’ve wiped in the field is a brass trap to a lead fixture arm. For wiping lead I’ve melted down old wiped joints into my ladle and I used flux.

I was talking about wiping a solder joint in the post earlier.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> He means taking a rag and wiping the solder joint to get it looking nice.
> 
> I do it to remove excess flux after soldering. I use a slightly wet rag and wait until the solder has hardened for a while. The water with the residual heat and flux cleans it very nicely leaving it shiny, not grody.



I know what it means. I was just goofin. New boot goofin. Genuine ostrich, 3 payments. Yow.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m going to buy a skin tight Rheem racing shirt to wear while installing water heaters . And aviator sunglasses.

I might buy the whole pit crew uniform to wear. 

Yep, I’m that bold.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve never done a lead hubbed joint. And I never will. I’ve “caulked” in a few drains with oak em and lead. But that’s it. Most recent was some floor mounted urinals at a World of Beer I did here a couple years ago. Floor mounted urinals suck. Not cool. Could care less if you’ve ever installed one and think it levels you up in this trade. At the end of the day it’s just another fixture. Just like wall toilets on carriers. Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m going to buy a skin tight Rheem racing shirt to wear while installing water heaters . And aviator sunglasses.
> 
> I might buy the whole pit crew uniform to wear.
> 
> Yep, I’m that bold.


No. Same shirt, but Pit Viper sunglasses and a mullet wig.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No. Same shirt, but Pit Viper sunglasses and a mullet wig.


I already have a mullet so no wig needed 🤡


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’ve never done a lead hubbed joint. And I never will. I’ve “caulked” in a few drains with oak em and lead. But that’s it. Most recent was some floor mounted urinals at a World of Beer I did here a couple years ago. Floor mounted urinals suck. Not cool. Could care less if you’ve ever installed one and think it levels you up in this trade. At the end of the day it’s just another fixture. Just like wall toilets on carriers. Whoo hoo!!!


If you put the urinal at floor level it can be used as a floor drain also


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> If you put the urinal at floor level it can be used as a floor drain also


I walked into a bathroom during Mardi Grass and two dudes pissing in toilets, two pissing in urinals, two pissing in lavatories and one SOB pissing in the floor drain.

That’s the day I decided that I’m better than these people and went home and haven’t been back. ✌


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Test fit my cabinet in truck today. Anchored it with ratchet straps temporary and loaded it down. Straight level shelving and nothing slid off and I hit a couple turns pretty fast.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Test fit my cabinet in truck today. Anchored it with ratchet straps temporary and loaded it down. Straight level shelving and nothing slid off and I hit a couple turns pretty fast.


Start filling up that cabinet and the next thing you know you are lugging around a few extra hundred pounds
you should just go to the supply house every time you need a part
and save yourself dragging around all that weight...... LOL 😆 😆 🤠


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Start filling up that cabinet and the next thing you know you are lugging around a few extra hundred pounds
> you should just go to the supply house every time you need a part
> and save yourself dragging around all that weight...... LOL 😆 😆 🤠


Just for kicks how much gross profit do you make on a 50 gal gas water heater ? Not the whole job, just the water heater itself.

Have you wrote your starting mileage on your water heater boxes yet ?

My couple hundred pounds allows me to complete many different jobs. Your water heater is very specific and doesn’t roll up everyday or even every week for me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just for kicks how much gross profit do you make on a 50 gal gas water heater ? Not the whole job, just the water heater itself.
> 
> Have you wrote your starting mileage on your water heater boxes yet ?
> 
> My couple hundred pounds allows me to complete many different jobs. Your water heater is very specific and doesn’t roll up everyday or even every week for me.


Ohhh crap.... I never thought of it this way before...    

Well, actually this morning I went directly from my home to a water heater install 
instead of driveing 8 miles into town and getting a water heater.. and going back out again.
so 16 miles plus the time spent getting one either from my office or from a supply house.....

I had a 40 gallon short gas with me and it has been in the truck about 2 weeks more or less...
I was done with the call by 11 am and moved on to greener pastures.... I Probably cleared 
about $1///// more or less .... 

Time is money.... 
I feel I am being as efficient as I possibly can

went to the office later that day and threw out the old heater and re-stocked my
truck with another 40 short ...... easy peasy...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Ohhh crap.... I never thought of it this way before...
> 
> Well, actually this morning I went directly from my home to a water heater install
> instead of driveing 8 miles into town and getting a water heater.. and going back out again.
> ...


Yea, keep them at your house in your garage so if you get a call you don’t have to go into town. If you keep them on the truck you just carried around 2 that you didn’t need today.
🤣. 

I can’t see driving around a box truck just because I might get an emergency water heater call……that I might not even have because I can only carry a few and many different sizes and shapes are made. 

I’d rather plan my day, I don’t have time for 2-3 hr “ emergency “ calls. That would screw the whole day up.

What if they want a 9 or 12 yr heater ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yea, keep them at your house in your garage so if you get a call you don’t have to go into town. If you keep them on the truck you just carried around 2 that you didn’t need today.
> 🤣.
> 
> I can’t see driving around a box truck just because I might get an emergency water heater call……that I might not even have because I can only carry a few and many different sizes and shapes are made.
> ...


That doesn't exist anymore lololololololo,5yrs it's time for a new one


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sold on divider boxes. I used akro-mils brand.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

spamispeople said:


> I'm sold on divider boxes. I used akro-mils brand.




That is a real nice set up....
except you dont have a space to carry water heaters with you

Did you make this yourself or buy a kit??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yea, keep them at your house in your garage so if you get a call you don’t have to go into town. If you keep them on the truck you just carried around 2 that you didn’t need today.
> 🤣.
> 
> I can’t see driving around a box truck just because I might get an emergency water heater call……that I might not even have because I can only carry a few and many different sizes and shapes are made.
> ...


I carry a Rheem 4 year upgrade kit with me.... no big deal....
just a teensey weintsey little more weight... that is all


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> That is a real nice set up....
> except you dont have a space to carry water heaters with you
> 
> Did you make this yourself or buy a kit??


Made it myself. Quite a process for an amateur carpenter haha.

I don't bother stocking water heaters. Too many different types in RI, and I'd probably have a tall when I need a short or vice versa.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

spamispeople said:


> I'd probably have a tall when I need a short or vice versa.


So does he, he’s just not admitting it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

spamispeople said:


> Made it myself. Quite a process for an amateur carpenter haha.
> 
> I don't bother stocking water heaters. Too many different types in RI, and I'd probably have a tall when I need a short or vice versa.


You're in RI?


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You're in RI?


Yes sir. Unfortunately.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

spamispeople said:


> Yes sir. Unfortunately.


That’s right next door to CT isn’t it?


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That’s right next door to CT isn’t it?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> So does he, he’s just not admitting it.


That is why you ask the homeowner to send you a picture of the heater 
to your cell phone... if they know how to do this it works out pretty well


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

spamispeople said:


> Indeed it is.


I’d like to message you some questions. But I’m too tired tonight to get into it. But I could use some information about plumbing installations in that area. Is that cool?


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I gave up on stocking water heaters in my garage when I had to eat a warranty replacement because one of them sat in my garage for a few weeks too many.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’d like to message you some questions. But I’m too tired tonight to get into it. But I could use some information about plumbing installations in that area. Is that cool?


Sure thing.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> That is why you ask the homeowner to send you a picture of the heater
> to your cell phone... if they know how to do this it works out pretty well


Yea, that’s what I do……then I get them a water heater and go install it. 

What if they send you a pic of a model you can’t replace with what’s on your truck ? 

Yep, that’s when you’re dragging all four of your water heaters in the back of your truck to the shop or supply house to get the right one.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

spamispeople said:


> I gave up on stocking water heaters in my garage when I had to eat a warranty replacement because one of them sat in my garage for a few weeks too many.


Rheem goes by the install date if you can produce an invoice. I invoice all my jobs with the serial number so that’s not a problem.

It’s not good to hold them for months on end though. Asking for trouble..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yea, that’s what I do……then I get them a water heater and go install it.
> 
> What if they send you a pic of a model you can’t replace with what’s on your truck ?
> 
> Yep, that’s when you’re dragging all four of your water heaters in the back of your truck to the shop or supply house to get the right one.



Please try to get over yourself.....please..... 
its like you are sitting on the edge of your seat trying to
prove you are right about this

check out the setback that just happenned today to my new work truck
the tree took out the front wind sheild...I guess got lucky 
Worked my ass off tonight getting that tree off the truck without it
doing any more damage.... it scratched the fiberglass shell but
I dont think it put a hole in the top of the box......







0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl










0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl













New item by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Please try to get over yourself.....please.....
> its like you are sitting on the edge of your seat trying to
> prove you are right about this
> 
> ...



You’re not doing bad yourself, but your argument just doesn’t make sense to 99% of plumbers running service. That’s probably a low estimate. I know a crap ton of plumbers and you’re the only guy I’ve ever heard of carrying around 3-4 heaters just because “ I might get a call “ 

I think you push water heater installs…..that’s fine but I don’t think you’ve thought out what it costs you to carry them around.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Rheem goes by the install date if you can produce an invoice. I invoice all my jobs with the serial number so that’s not a problem.
> 
> It’s not good to hold them for months on end though. Asking for trouble..



We have made that mistake before but our supply house never squaks about it because we buy a lot
from them every month.... The spare truck does not get driven much so the heaters just sit in them
sometimes for months..... 
Its never been a problem because the date of the customers invoice is when the warranty begins
or so I have been told


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You’re correct. If the customer chooses to register it or hold on to their receipt. If not they go by the manufacturer date.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You’re not doing bad yourself, but your argument just doesn’t make sense to 99% of plumbers running service. That’s probably a low estimate. I know a crap ton of plumbers and you’re the only guy I’ve ever heard of carrying around 3-4 heaters just because “ I might get a call “
> 
> I think you push water heater installs…..that’s fine but I don’t think you’ve thought out what it costs you to carry them around.


Yes, its obvious that we do push water heaters and water softeners.... duuhhhhh 

Now, for a change of pace ,, today I got to clean out a nasty tub drain 
filled about half way full with liquid plumber.... had to break the no-hub in the
basement and let it all pour out on the floor nearby a sump pump pit....

I have not gotten out the K50 machine probably in 2 years
but I carry it around with me and today it finally came in handy....
I guess I should have left that machine in the shop and went and
got it for this job once I saw what I needed to do...LOL

I wonder if they have an app that can calculate how much gas
and wear and tear that K50 and the sectional cable has cost me
to lug around in this box truck for the past few years ????
Lets get out the slide rulers and crunch the numbers.... 😆 😆 😆 🤠 .

I am charging the customer around 300 bucks to clean this one out
due to the slop and acid I got into


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, its obvious that we do push water heaters and water softeners.... duuhhhhh
> 
> Now, for a change of pace ,, today I got to clean out a nasty tub drain
> filled about half way full with liquid plumber.... had to break the no-hub in the
> ...


You haven’t unclogged a tub in two years ?

A k50 to unclog a tub ? I use a general drill gun. Takes up less room, and gets the job done.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You haven’t unclogged a tub in two years ?
> 
> A k50 to unclog a tub ? I use a general drill gun. Takes up less room, and gets the job done.


Lol. Ask him why.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, its obvious that we do push water heaters and water softeners.... duuhhhhh
> 
> Now, for a change of pace ,, today I got to clean out a nasty tub drain
> filled about half way full with liquid plumber.... had to break the no-hub in the
> ...


Ohhhh mark you set yourself up for this one lololololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Please try to get over yourself.....please.....
> its like you are sitting on the edge of your seat trying to
> prove you are right about this
> 
> ...


Mark tell the truth,were you cutting a tree down and it fell the wrong way on top of your truck????did you notch the tree in the direction you wanted it to fall??? Or do you need some insurance money to pay for the lift gate??lololololololololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You haven’t unclogged a tub in two years ?
> 
> A k50 to unclog a tub ? I use a general drill gun. Takes up less room, and gets the job done.


I was not the first person on the job.... some drain cleaner guy already turned it down...
we went there planning to change out the whole tub drain but decided to just clean it out
It was gonna be a cluster/uck either way....

We had to do the tub from the top of the basement stairs..... I had to take apart the drain and let about half a tub
full of water just let it loose on the floor ..... Installed a pvc tee and cleanout and ground through this
old line from half way down the stairway....
I dont think the little hand held cable would have ground through it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Mark tell the truth,were you cutting a tree down and it fell the wrong way on top of your truck????did you notch the tree in the direction you wanted it to fall??? Or do you need some insurance money to pay for the lift gate??lololololololololo



I know better than to fool with a tree near my house.....
I have a customer now in a wheel chair that got himself seriously
injured trying to take down a tree by himself..... he will never walk again

I noticed the tree seemed to be leaning or out of place a little over
the weekend but I did not think much about it at that time....

Came home last night and it had crushed the front window on the
box truck..... hope it did not put a hole in the top of the box but I have
not looked yet.... 
Then I had to go buy a new chain saw just to get it off the truck


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> I was not the first person on the job.... some drain cleaner guy already turned it down...
> we went there planning to change out the whole tub drain but decided to just clean it out
> It was gonna be a cluster/uck either way....
> 
> ...


Must not be many slab houses up there. Most times we don’t have the luxury of accessing the piping.

Shop vac or a bucket to dip the water out of the tub then run a 1/4” or 5/16 cable. I can go up to 3/8” innercore for the same general pistol Drill shooter.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I know better than to fool with a tree near my house.....
> I have a customer now in a wheel chair that got himself seriously
> injured trying to take down a tree by himself..... he will never walk again
> 
> ...


Sawzall would have worked also


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Must not be many slab houses up there. Most times we don’t have the luxury of accessing the piping.
> 
> Shop vac or a bucket to dip the water out of the tub then run a 1/4” or 5/16 cable. I can go up to 3/8” innercore for the same general pistol Drill shooter.


Super vee


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Super vee


That’s the one. It’s kinda heavy if you have to use it for a while. Also depends what cable you have loaded of course.

I use it a lot for running washing machine drains from trap to vent, bathtubs, K-sink arms, 2” floor and shower drains.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Must not be many slab houses up there. Most times we don’t have the luxury of accessing the piping.
> 
> Shop vac or a bucket to dip the water out of the tub then run a 1/4” or 5/16 cable. I can go up to 3/8” innercore for the same general pistol Drill shooter.



Thanks for you wise advice,,,
I will make a note and try to remember it next time
I run into a bathtub with 18inches of water in it...LOL

like what would TerryToToSucks do??


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Sawzall would have worked also



Every one has got such wise advice.....
I would probably still be out there with a sawzall


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Sawzall would have worked also


They make some wicked tree cutting blades for a sawzall


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Thanks for you wise advice,,,
> I will make a note and try to remember it next time
> I run into a bathtub with 18inches of water in it...LOL
> 
> like what would TerryToToSucks do??


I would do the easiest and best thing. 

That’s my motto.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That’s the one. It’s kinda heavy if you have to use it for a while. Also depends what cable you have loaded of course.
> 
> I use it a lot for running washing machine drains from trap to vent, bathtubs, K-sink arms, 2” floor and shower drains.





Master Mark said:


> Every one has got such wise advice.....
> I would probably still be out there with a sawzall


but now you are stuck with a 500.00 chainsaw you will never use again unless you cut your pvc pipe with a chainsaw???😱😱😱😱


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> They make some wicked tree cutting blades for a sawzall


Exactly,thank you very much,now mark is gonna be driving around with a chainsaw sliding around in the 14ft box truck and it will be a dust collector


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I would do the easiest and best thing.
> 
> That’s my motto.


Can we get a hell yea for terrytotosucks??he is tha man


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No one will ever have on hand what they need spur of the moment. That's why i have charge accounts set up all over town. 3 ace hardwares, 3 stones hardware, 3 plumbing supplies, or call me from the depot so i can pay for it over the phone. this horse is beated. 🤘


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Exactly,thank you very much,now mark is gonna be driving around with a chainsaw sliding around in the 14ft box truck and it will be a dust collector



Please Get over yourself sparkey.... 
why would anyone pay 500 bucks for a chain saw??

Now I have gone through a couple of them over the past 10 years
and a good number of chains too....
I have a forrest around my house and am constantly dealing with fallen wood...

so this time I bought a 20 inch Craftsman at lowes for 220.00 I figure it will last me a few years
it will get a good workout .....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Please Get over yourself sparkey....
> why would anyone pay 500 bucks for a chain saw??
> 
> Now I have gone through a couple of them over the past 10 years
> ...


Excellent,thought you went and bought a 30" Stihl monster saw


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Excellent,thought you went and bought a 30" Stihl monster saw


My stihl 311ms is a beast.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My stihl 311ms is a beast.


Yesssss


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Excellent,thought you went and bought a 30" Stihl monster saw



Nooooo Sparkey I just went out and got a little sissy chain saw

Now it turns out that my whole family has a good case of poison oak
from helping clean up that mess 2 nights ago.... I was wallowing in those
vines and cutting them away just to get to the wood with that craftmans chain saw
and I dont have anything on me but everyone else
is pretty much in trouble..... 

I am thnking that it might be because I cleaned out that tub drain that morning and basically got
a good bath in dirt doing that drain,,, then I came home and immediately tackled that tree

You think sewage water makes you impervious to poison oak??


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Milwaukee makes a couple of chainsaws. A m12 and a m18 version Terry. Ask me how i know that? 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Milwaukee makes a couple of chainsaws. A m12 and a m18 version Terry. Ask me how i know that? 😂


I have the 12v one. Brand new never used sitting in my garage.

I would’ve loaned it to Mark if he’d asked.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

3/4” copper slips little over .50 each 









50 Pack Mueller W 61905 Copper Pipe Coupling 3/4"x 3/4" Solder, No Stop | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 50 Pack Mueller W 61905 Copper Pipe Coupling 3/4"x 3/4" Solder, No Stop at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> 3/4” copper slips little over .50 each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find some propress or megepress deals like that and ill buy them up.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> find some propress or megepress deals like that and ill buy them up.


I rarely look for things I don’t use.

Before I place orders for fittings I check eBay.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Rockstar,

message me your address and I’ll send you some 3/4” heavy duty Teflon tape. It’s thick…..it’s pink. Good stuff. No tricks 👍
Free by the way, and I’ll pay the shipping. 
I bought a lifetime supply about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Rockstar,
> 
> message me your address and I’ll send you some 3/4” heavy duty Teflon tape. It’s thick…..it’s pink. Good stuff. No tricks 👍
> Free by the way, and I’ll pay the shipping.
> I bought a lifetime supply about 10 yrs ago.


Hey send me some of that stuff too....
Sooo what did you do buy a truck load of it on sale or something...

I did the same thing around 1995 when I went to a huge close out sale at our local
big supply house and picked up about 2000 packages of extra heavy duty brass toilet bolts
for about 2 cents a pack.... Still have about 300 of them left collecting dust...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Hey send me some of that stuff too....
> Sooo what did you do buy a truck load of it on sale or something...
> 
> I did the same thing around 1995 when I went to a huge close out sale at our local
> ...


Yea, I bought a big box of it. HD supply went out of business here years ago and the home office pissed the manager off, so the manager told me to go get my utility trailer and I could load my truck and trailer down with stuff.

So I did…..I ended up making 3 trips and loading my truck and trailer down each time. Pvc fittings, pvc pipe, faucets, fixtures, you name it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yea, I bought a big box of it. HD supply went out of business here years ago and the home office pissed the manager off, so the manager told me to go get my utility trailer and I could load my truck and trailer down with stuff.
> 
> So I did…..I ended up making 3 trips and loading my truck and trailer down each time. Pvc fittings, pvc pipe, faucets, fixtures, you name it.



Its great when someone offers you something 
that does not ever spoil for FREE or close to it
and you use those kinds of materials every dam day ...... 
Soooo you make a big score and just buy it all up and find a place to store it
🤠 🤠


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Nooooo Sparkey I just went out and got a little sissy chain saw
> 
> Now it turns out that my whole family has a good case of poison oak
> from helping clean up that mess 2 nights ago.... I was wallowing in those
> ...


Yes,I wholeheartedly agree with ya


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I rarely look for things I don’t use.
> 
> Before I place orders for fittings I check eBay.


I never use propress or mega press,always sweat on copper


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Rockstar,
> 
> message me your address and I’ll send you some 3/4” heavy duty Teflon tape. It’s thick…..it’s pink. Good stuff. No tricks 👍
> Free by the way, and I’ll pay the shipping.
> I bought a lifetime supply about 10 yrs ago.


I'll take some also(my hand is up in the air) lololololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

here ya go mark


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> View attachment 134524
> 
> here ya go mark




I dont need any box vans,,, 
we are good here but thanks for thinking of me...

you go ahead and apply for financiering and snap up that
dirt cheap puppy...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I dont need any box vans,,,
> we are good here but thanks for thinking of me...
> 
> you go ahead and apply for financiering and snap up that
> dirt cheap puppy...


Not me,I drive the best of the bestest vehicle made for service,a utility bed truck lololololo just ask skoronsea,he loves those type trucks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Not me,I drive the best of the bestest vehicle made for service,a utility bed truck lololololo just ask skoronsea,he loves those type trucks


I drove a utility bed ford e350 truck back in the 70s... they sucked...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Not me,I drive the best of the bestest vehicle made for service,a utility bed truck lololololo just ask skoronsea,he loves those type trucks


Defintely, best vehicle made for carpentry service.

Now if you want to do some plumbing service work you need a van, box truck, or closed utility body. Some handihacks will use open body pickups for plumbing, they think they can do plumbing because of sharkbites being sold in the plumbing section of their hardware store.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Nooooo Sparkey I just went out and got a little sissy chain saw
> 
> Now it turns out that my whole family has a good case of poison oak
> from helping clean up that mess 2 nights ago.... I was wallowing in those
> ...


No we just think you don't like your family!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Defintely, best vehicle made for carpentry service.
> 
> Now if you want to do some plumbing service work you need a van, box truck, or closed utility body. Some handihacks will use open body pickups for plumbing, they think they can do plumbing because of sharkbites being sold in the plumbing section of their hardware store.


Lolololololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Defintely, best vehicle made for carpentry service.
> 
> Now if you want to do some plumbing service work you need a van, box truck, or closed utility body. Some handihacks will use open body pickups for plumbing, they think they can do plumbing because of sharkbites being sold in the plumbing section of their hardware store.


Yea that’s what it was an open body truck used for plumbing service with tailgate,that’s the best truck ever made for service and new construction plumbing lololololo sko loves them


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DDDave said:


> No we just think you don't like your family!


They wife and daughter had to go get shots and my son
seems to be getting a lot better...... I dont think that they are
ever going to lend a hand cleaning up a fallen tree around here ever again...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> They wife and daughter had to go get shots and my son
> seems to be getting a lot better...... I dont think that they are
> ever going to lend a hand cleaning up a fallen tree around here ever again...


You know that the Ivy is probably what killed the limb and will eventually kill the tree.

Dead fall is real……I suggest hiring a tree crew to make your property safe and to clean all the killer vines out of your trees


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> They wife and daughter had to go get shots and my son
> seems to be getting a lot better...... I dont think that they are
> ever going to lend a hand cleaning up a fallen tree around here ever again...


Getting hurt for trying to help. That’s the worst, oh boy. Hope they’re OK.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You know that the Ivy is probably what killed the limb and will eventually kill the tree.
> 
> Dead fall is real……I suggest hiring a tree crew to make your property safe and to clean all the killer vines out of your trees


I personally know about dead fall... almost had a full sized tree take 
me and the kids out 12 years ago

I have to go out every 5 years and hack off the growing vines 
at the base of the tree and let them slowly die off
They eventually fall off the trees over time
I need to get out the tomahawk and start on this


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

sparky said:


> View attachment 134524
> 
> here ya go mark


Holy smokes. I paid $28k for my 2018 single rear wheel with 4k miles on it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> They wife and daughter had to go get shots and my son
> seems to be getting a lot better...... I dont think that they are
> ever going to lend a hand cleaning up a fallen tree around here ever again...


Should have used the zombie addicts living in your dumpster to help you in poison ivy


----------



## Matt Maves (Feb 23, 2021)

I installed wood shelves and had the most annoying squeaking. I thought I would have to uninstall everything to fix it, but I purchased just a few toilet shims and slipped them into where they attach to the van and no more squeaking.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Matt Maves said:


> I installed wood shelves and had the most annoying squeaking. I thought I would have to uninstall everything to fix it, but I purchased just a few toilet shims and slipped them into where they attach to the van and no more squeaking.


I put some pieces of thin rubber where the wood touches the metal, which I tried to minimize.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Matt Maves said:


> I installed wood shelves and had the most annoying squeaking. I thought I would have to uninstall everything to fix it, but I purchased just a few toilet shims and slipped them into where they attach to the van and no more squeaking.


WOW one year and seven months and 73posts???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> WOW one year and seven months and 73posts???


Hey, I went like 40 years with no post. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hey, I went like 40 years with no post. 😂


Totally different, you were incarcerated.🤪


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hey, I went like 40 years with no post. 😂


You need a little blue pill.....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> You need a little blue pill.....


what little blue pill and what for?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Totally different, you were incarcerated.🤪


He was inanarqulated like Barney fife calls it lololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> He was inanarqulated like Barney fife calls it lololo


I love that show

I liked the episode when the two granny sisters were making shine. 🤣


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I love that show
> 
> I liked the episode when the two granny sisters were making shine. 🤣


Damn, you guys are old. 👨‍🦳


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Damn, you guys are old. 👨‍🦳


They play reruns bruh

Did you get some cool weather this morning ? Innthe 60’s for me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea but its fuggin hot now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a very productive day yesterday....

Threw in a water softener into the front of the box truck for this afternoon...
Then put in a 50 gallon bradford white gasheater in front of it and took off
20 miles north of our shop...

got the heater installed by noon..... then went and changed out a gas valve on a rheem heater in warranty....

then went and installed the water softener... Then went and sold another water softener on the way home

left the office at 10am and got home in bad traffic by 5.15.......

If I had hindsight I should have thrown in another water softener and did that one late yesterday

and dumped all the garbage out back by the dumpster this morning


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Yesterday I repaired a widespread lavatory faucet and replaced a handheld shower.

2nd job was replacing 6 Sloan valves at an accountants office.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Here’s a Patel owned rigged up motel we do work on,the 2” gate valve is leaking bad at packing nut and at junction where gate comes out of body,gonna shut entire motel down to cut out and replace,total **** show


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

We are getting off topic. 

This thread is strictly for bashing Marks choice of truck with him carrying water heaters AND Repair truck organization.

J/k 🤣


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea but its fuggin hot now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 134642





TerryTotoSucks said:


> We are getting off topic.
> 
> This thread is strictly for bashing Marks choice of truck with him carrying water heaters AND Repair truck organization.
> 
> J/k 🤣


hey, just cause you started at 7.30 am and did not get home until 6.30pm 
for what little you got accomplished, is no 
reason to put down me and my productive box truck........

truth be known you are probably jealous... 😆 😆 🤠 🤠

It was a cool 63 degrees today in our po-dunky town


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess Mike Diamond, Maoi and all the other multi million dollar service outfits have it all wrong with their Hackney Box Truck Supply House on Wheels.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> I guess Mike Diamond, Maoi and all the other multi million dollar service outfits have it all wrong with their Hackney Box Truck Supply House on Wheels.


They don’t carry water heaters either. Not even one.








The Smell Good Plumber ™ Trucks | Mike Diamond Services


Our fully stocked trucks containing all the tools and parts to take on any project. Plus, learn more about our new eco-friendly trucks.




mikediamondservices.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> They don’t carry water heaters either. Not even one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They could if they wanted to....
just some modifications to one side of the hackney box and
they would be up to speed just like me......🤠🤠


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> They could if they wanted to....
> just some modifications to one side of the hackney box and
> they would be up to speed just like me......🤠🤠


But they don’t want to because it’s not profitable. They’re all about profit and I don’t blame them for it. I’m glad companies like that and other franchises are in the game.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> But they don’t want to because it’s not profitable. They’re all about profit and I don’t blame them for it. I’m glad companies like that and other franchises are in the game.


I am glad they are in the game too.... 
because they make my prices look good...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> I am glad they are in the game too....
> because they make my prices look good...


We agree on that Mark. And since I’m always right you know you’re right. Win win brother 🫶


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> We agree on that Mark. And since I’m always right you know you’re right. Win win brother 🫶


nothing better than finding out Ben F has just 
been out to the home and gave the customer their $$$ estimate..

You know you can raise your price a few hundred dollars and still be
way under their price.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it me or are these things getting harder to find? This was a recent run on them. i keep them that way in the back of my truck, i just throw and go.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

They quit making the organizer. Not the packout….but the regular Milwaukee organizer.

I have a lot of those cases, love them 🫶


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I keep a couple of Kohler pressure assist In stock. Ada elongated. That usually won’t get installed the same day if sold. And it’s the only toilet I will sell. Anything else they need to get it themselves and no warranty. Having 5 daughters there is no more superior toilet IMO and I sell a sh!t load based on that knowledge alone.




Have they improved them since the $18 million lawsuit settlement?

Flushmate Exploding Toilet Class Action Lawsuit - Top Class Actions


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Have they improved them since the $18 million lawsuit settlement?
> 
> Flushmate Exploding Toilet Class Action Lawsuit - Top Class Actions


havent had any issues. Im sure they took care of whatever it was. I know there was a recall.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Have they improved them since the $18 million lawsuit settlement?
> 
> Flushmate Exploding Toilet Class Action Lawsuit - Top Class Actions





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> havent had any issues. Im sure they took care of whatever it was. I know there was a recall.


There were several recalls over several exploding generations. I have customers who have had them explode sending porcelain shards everywhere. One has a scar on their leg.

The newer, thinner, all plastic ones are good....so far.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> We are getting off topic.
> 
> This thread is strictly for bashing Marks choice of truck with him carrying water heaters AND Repair truck organization.
> 
> J/k 🤣



Hey, mark and his box truck did good today.. 
I had a 55 gallon electric and a water softener with me 

 Installed a 55 gallon electric and took out a 80...
done by 11.30
Installed a 50 gallon electric (I took it from my stock that I carry along with me) and I was done by 12.45..

Ran a quick errand then I picked up something to eat on the run and
went and installed a clack water softener and was back at the office by 5.pm..
Dumped all my junk off by the dumpster for the addicts and scrappers to fight over 

You know I got another heater call at 4.40 and I Could have done another 50 gallon gas 
heater tonight that was nearby cause I had a 50 gas in stock that I carry with mee at all times, but
it was getting late and had things to do tonight with the family.....

and I did not want to brag and make you feel bad terrytoto


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Hey, mark and his box truck did good today..
> I had a 55 gallon electric and a water softener with me
> 
> Installed a 55 gallon electric and took out a 80...
> ...


So you had a 50 electric and a 55 gal electric just riding with you on the truck. 🤣

All unexpected jobs…….I’m sorry for laughing, it’s just funny to me. 🤣✌


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

If mark is anything like me, I’m not gonna give them time to price shop or change their mind.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> If mark is anything like me, I’m not gonna give them time to price shop or change their mind.


Im the opposite, shop around and call me back and I’ll be there tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> So you had a 50 electric and a 55 gal electric just riding with you on the truck. 🤣
> 
> All unexpected jobs…….I’m sorry for laughing, it’s just funny to me. 🤣✌


No dear...

, the plan yesterday was only a 55 gallon electric and a Clack water softener....
and while I was on the 55 I get a call for a *50 electric *very close nearby so I used
the 50 electric I carry in stock.....(remember that I carry 3 heaters with me) 

then in the late afternoon around 4.30 I got a call for a 50 gas which I also carry with 
me but it was too late in the day to fool with that one but I plan on doing
that 50 today....

I will try to type slower or use smaller words if you cant keep up..... 🤠 🤠

So it was a fairly profitable day ---any questions??


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> No dear...
> 
> , the plan yesterday was only a 55 gallon electric and a Clack water softener....
> and while I was on the 55 I get a call for a *50 electric *very close nearby so I used
> ...


So even though you had the 50 gas with you, you ran out of time.

Exactly one reason why I told you carrying around material you don’t have time to install isn’t efficient.

I would’ve just called the supply house and had them drop me a water heater while I started removing the old one and started the invoice and clean up. But I don’t have time for an emergency water heater replacement usually, I’m busy and I schedule work in advance.

I don’t have spare time. I don’t have anyone else to send. But so what, I’m always busy. The day is always filled if I want it to be.

No questions.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> So even though you had the 50 gas with you, you ran out of time.
> 
> Exactly one reason why I told you carrying around material you don’t have time to install isn’t efficient.
> 
> ...


Yes dear, I guess I was too tired and had other things to do that evening to
do that last heater as the sun was going down...... 

Sure , I guess should have just called the supply house and had them drop me off one
at the customers house hours before hand and I could have saved me having to 
carry one around with me......maybe they will take it down the stairs too and haul 
away the old one for you... 😆 😆


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The old one gets put out by the street and around here it’ll be gone in 10
Minutes. I can’t remember when the last time I hauled an old heater.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Hey, mark and his box truck did good today..
> I had a 55 gallon electric and a water softener with me
> 
> Installed a 55 gallon electric and took out a 80...
> ...


Lolololololo,pat on the back Markus lololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> No dear...
> 
> , the plan yesterday was only a 55 gallon electric and a Clack water softener....
> and while I was on the 55 I get a call for a *50 electric *very close nearby so I used
> ...


What you charge for each install?? How much is your haul-off fee???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We’re 1200.00 for a 40 electric, 1300.00 for a 50 electric in the garage. 1700.00 40 gas 1900 50 gas.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We’re 1200.00 for a 40 electric, 1300.00 for a 50 electric in the garage. 1700.00 40 gas 1900 50 gas.


Little on the low side to me


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Little on the low side to me


it all works out to around 1700-1800 on average.... more or less...

some old man yesterday told me my prices were too low but
I dont like being asked to leave the house in a hurry like BEN F gets 
all the time after giving the customer their prices......

I cant stand being rejected......

Its all good as far as I am concerned.... maybe I am not making the top dollar
but I am busy enough and I am blessed.......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Little on the low side to me



in a garage, heater sitting in driveway on arrival, 45-60 minutes, its pretty profitable. Profitable enough for us. and we lose out a lot to the cheaper dudes. what evs.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Little on the low side to me


It’s not how much you earn it’s what you get to keep. 
The cost of doing business in the Deep South is ridiculously low. In Rockstars hell hole of a city it’s even cheaper 🤡


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a hot sheet somewhere of our water heater costs. I’ll screen shot it and post it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I pay $430 for a 40 electric and around $520 for a 50 electric.

It usually takes me around and hour to 1.5 hrs replace one of its readily accessible. By myself and taking my time.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I pay $430 for a 40 electric and around $520 for a 50 electric.
> 
> It usually takes me around and hour to 1.5 hrs replace one of its readily accessible. By myself and taking my time.


You are moving kind of slow ...... just saying...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> You are moving kind of slow ...... just saying...


Not at all. There’s no need to rush and I keep my truck clean, I just don’t “ throw it in the back “ and drive home. It takes time to put things away and clean up your work area.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I pay $430 for a 40 electric and around $520 for a 50 electric.
> 
> It usually takes me around and hour to 1.5 hrs replace one of its readily accessible. By myself and taking my time.


what brand?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> what brand?


Rheem


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> it all works out to around 1700-1800 on average.... more or less...
> 
> some old man yesterday told me my prices were too low but
> I dont like being asked to leave the house in a hurry like BEN F gets
> ...


That all that matters and if you listen to terrytotosucks you will become a more richer plumber working on your 2nd million lolololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> That all that matters and if you listen to terrytotosucks you will become a more richer plumber working on your 2nd million lolololo



Sparky, I am good where I am at right now..... dont need my second million

Had a load of lumber dropped off this morning, then I went out at noon 
and installed a 40 gallon short rheem gas heater.... then came home and 
had another load of lumber dropped off at my house then I went out at
3.30 and installed a 50 gallon electric heater in a basement 

TERRY...I Had both heaters stocked in my BOX TRUCK and it worked out to be
a profitable afternoon....

now at 6.30 I think I am gonna fire up my chain saw 
and make some noise

it never really ends....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Sparky, I am good where I am at right now..... dont need my second million
> 
> Had a load of lumber dropped off this morning, then I went out at noon
> and installed a 40 gallon short rheem gas heater.... then came home and
> ...


What are we building with all that lumber?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What are we building with all that lumber?


A mountain of fire wood for the winter..... Like I paid for small load in
the morning and then in the afternoon a tree guy I know calls me 
and says he has a trailer full of ash wood 
for me if I wanted it for free ...... Murpheys Law.... 

I can pretty much heat the house with a fire going 
so it will get burnt through this winter


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> A mountain of fire wood for the winter..... Like I paid for small load in
> the morning and then in the afternoon a tree guy I know calls me
> and says he has a trailer full of ash wood
> for me if I wanted it for free ...... Murpheys Law....
> ...



Do you have like a Hardy Furnace outside with hydraunic piping system? i hooked one up for a guy a long time ago at his log cabin deep in the woods, supplied hot water for his water heater and heat unit. Just a big metal box outside with a heat exhanger. pretty cool but you have to feed it fire wood.

he had one of these. not sure which model, it was probably 15yrs or so ago. Official Hardy Heater Website, From The Maker, Hardy Mfg. Co., Inc.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Do you have like a Hardy Furnace outside with hydraunic piping system? i hooked one up for a guy a long time ago at his log cabin deep in the woods, supplied hot water for his water heater and heat unit. Just a big metal box outside with a heat exhanger. pretty cool but you have to feed it fire wood.
> 
> he had one of these. not sure which model, it was probably 15yrs or so ago. Official Hardy Heater Website, From The Maker, Hardy Mfg. Co., Inc.



Nope, just a fireplace upstairs and a fireplace downstairs
We only use the one upstairs and rarely fire up the one 
in the basement.... 

it takes a shi/load of lumber to heat your home for the winter
and you can go through quite a lot of wood in a short while so
I just start stacking it early and hope I got enough for the season
we heat with gas and the wood is just supplemental

I have thought about putting a wood burning stove down in the basement
because I have a full chimmney going out the roof not being used any more
but the wife is not fond of that idea


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I don’t turn the heat on in my house until it gets to below 65 degrees during the day and below 60 at night. 

We have these things called blankets that we use to keep us warm and even one that plugs into the wall and heats up. It’s an electric blanket.

I have a wood burning fireplace for fun.

I have a 4 ton heat pump and a 1 ton minisplit heat pump. Both have heat strips if I want to use them.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't let them bother you Mark. If I could find a good box truck I would have one too. And just like the Isuzu cabover 14' box I had last time I would have a couple of water heaters on there. I had a little of everything on there and could do most jobs along with the "while you are here" jobs without rescheduling or running all over town. I spent my time making money.
Had room for all my drain cleaning equipment too and no need to unload half of the truck to get to stuff.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pipe Rat said:


> Don't let them bother you Mark. If I could find a good box truck I would have one too. And just like the Isuzu cabover 14' box I had last time I would have a couple of water heaters on there. I had a little of everything on there and could do most jobs along with the "while you are here" jobs without rescheduling or running all over town. I spent my time making money.
> Had room for all my drain cleaning equipment too and no need to unload half of the truck to get to stuff.


Sometimes the "while you are here" jobs are the best. Little things they would just live with because someone tried fixing it and failed, then you get to be the hero. I hate it when the office tells a customer I only have X time so I can only fix certain things. I am here, now is the time to take care of things, so I do. I tell them don't worry, let's just get it done. Never had the office complain I took too long yet.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

A lot of the customers I work for live in custom homes. 

So when you need parts or replacements it’s usually specialty colors or finishes. It’s decorator showroom faucets, not big box $50 faucets.

I can’t remember when the last time I had to go to supply house for a common everyday part.

Being over prepared loads the truck down wasting fuel and putting unnecessary wear on the truck and as the saying goes, “ you can’t carry everything “ still applies.

I’ve met guys that Carry around 50 - 3/4” sweat valves, whole bags of fittings. Enough stock on the truck to pipe two houses. 

I’d rather stock a few of each fitting and replenish the bins of the truck from my shop once a week I as needed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> Don't let them bother you Mark. If I could find a good box truck I would have one too. And just like the Isuzu cabover 14' box I had last time I would have a couple of water heaters on there. I had a little of everything on there and could do most jobs along with the "while you are here" jobs without rescheduling or running all over town. I spent my time making money.
> Had room for all my drain cleaning equipment too and no need to unload half of the truck to get to stuff.


Why can’t you find a good box truck ? I see plenty online for sale.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Why can’t you find a good box truck ? I see plenty online for sale.


Used trucks with low mileage are as rare as hens teeth right now.. If you want to shell out
about 9k for a 1996 ford box truck with 270,000 miles on it then you will find your special 
log-wagon on E-bay....

I recently inquired about some new 2022 14foot chevy box trucks I saw and they were available 
if you wanted to shell out about 65,000 plus 7% tax plus getting it plated.... So you were into
a new truck for about 75k without any frills.... then you put a wrap on it and make the insides 
the way you want it... so you are pushing 80k.... 

I realize that it is just a payment but still that is fairly steep in my opinion..
Everything I got is used and is paid off ....and I am too cheap to shell out that
much money


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Don't let them bother you Mark. If I could find a good box truck I would have one too. And just like the Isuzu cabover 14' box I had last time I would have a couple of water heaters on there. I had a little of everything on there and could do most jobs along with the "while you are here" jobs without rescheduling or running all over town. I spent my time making money.
> Had room for all my drain cleaning equipment too and no need to unload half of the truck to get to stuff.



They dont bother me at all... I know what works best for me and my situation...
We have had utility bed type trucks in the 60s and then went to Vans long ago
then I had to try the box truck and I wont go back to a van again.

The box trucks just make things flow smoother --Like Satruday afternoon I installed
a 40 gallon gas in a garage$$$ then I went and installed a 50 gallon electric in a basement $$
I had them both with me and I was home by 5 pm....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

For me it comes down to how many times do I get an emergency call for a common water heater while I’m away from the office……AND actually have time to do that emergency job because I’m not busy already.

Then I weigh that against the negatives of hauling around unnecessary weight and valuable stock.

The answer is obvious for me.

99.99999% of the water heaters I do, I leave the office knowing I’m installing water heaters that day. I tell my regular customers with old water heaters to replace them by scheduling rather than wait until you have no hot water and it’s an emergency. 

If they don’t want to do that then when their heater leaks they can do without until the next day or call someone else……plenty of plumbers in town other than me.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Is it me or are these things getting harder to find? This was a recent run on them. i keep them that way in the back of my truck, i just throw and go.
> View attachment 134683


probably hard to find cause you already have all of them


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ............. I recently inquired about some new 2022 14foot chevy box trucks I saw and they were available
> if you wanted to shell out about 65,000 plus 7% tax plus getting it plated.... So you were into
> a new truck for about 75k without any frills.... then you put a wrap on it and make the insides
> the way you want it... so you are pushing 80k....
> ...


The silly thing is, many people don't think it's worth the effort to buy a used truck for cheap and then co-ordinate having a crate engine swapped in, some minor paint/bodywork done, and the frame cleaned/rust proofed.

I know guys who like diesels have learned this lesson, fixing an old diesel can be a lot less headache than dealing with the new ones held to stricter emissions standards, cheaper too.

The 2014 E-250 I drive was ~15k$ 5 years ago with ~25k miles on it, old rental van. At 75K miles a couple years ago a sparkplug fell apart and took out a cylinder so they put a new crate engine in it and swapped over the alternator, steering pump, etc. for under 7k$. In the next year or so it will get some rust on the bottom of the side doors and rear quarter panels taken care of, shouldn't be too bad. 

If the maintenance down time of an old van can be co-ordinated with the plumber taking a vacation it all works out pretty good.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Shadyear said:


> probably hard to find cause you already have all of them


i wish they would make larger crates. that would be awesome, matter of fact, i sir, am going to send them an email.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> The silly thing is, many people don't think it's worth the effort to buy a used truck for cheap and then co-ordinate having a crate engine swapped in, some minor paint/bodywork done, and the frame cleaned/rust proofed.
> 
> I know guys who like diesels have learned this lesson, fixing an old diesel can be a lot less headache than dealing with the new ones held to stricter emissions standards, cheaper too.
> 
> ...


the new deizels are a total hot mess right now with all the emission controls on them. tey will shut down 
and only go about 25 miles an hour when the emission stuff goes bad and its hell to get them repaired fast

I had someone today calculate what a new truck worth about 80k would cost you a month for 5 years and it 
would cost you about $1600 a month .... not bad and not good neither 

you can make a lot of repairs to an older truck for that kind of payment, ....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> the new deizels are a total hot mess right now with all the emission controls on them. tey will shut down
> and only go about 25 miles an hour when the emission stuff goes bad and its hell to get them repaired fast
> 
> I had someone today calculate what a new truck worth about 80k would cost you a month for 5 years and it
> ...


I guess if a man can afford to buy a 80,000-100,000 dollar truck then you really don't need to be doing plumbing work cause you rich already


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I guess if a man can afford to buy a 80,000-100,000 dollar truck then you really don't need to be doing plumbing work cause you rich already


That is a very good point..... who in their right mind would shell out 80k to haul around water
heaters and plumbing junk?? One builder goes under on you cheating you out of a small fortune
and the wind goes out of your sails and those truck payments becomes a burden

and that is why I have all used trucks....no monthly payments only 
for occasional repairs


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You don’t need a $80K truck. No one I know uses a box truck anymore and the only reason they use to is because they bought them
Used from Uhaul.

40-50K at most is all you need to spend. I paid 45k cash money. Brand new…..

Water heaters have been a big topic on this thread. I make my money many ways, not just water heaters. Water heaters are a small percentage.

I’d rather auger toilets, repair/replace faucets, rebuild/replace toilets. Etc etc. light easy work.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You don’t need a $80K truck. No one I know uses a box truck anymore and the only reason they use to is because they bought them
> Used from Uhaul.
> 
> 40-50K at most is all you need to spend. I paid 45k cash money. Brand new…..
> ...


You paid 45K for your rig, what do you use? You might’ve said already, sorry.
My company uses 1 ton express vans exclusively, the best for what we do.
Yesterday I swapped a long time customer toilet from their master bath to their guest bath, guest toilet was bad and they are remodeling the master. Took an hour.
My next job was a water heater in the garage across the neighborhood. Nothing extreme to do, and I was gone in an hour and a quarter including hanging out a little bit. Guess which job I made more money on. Way more. Our prices are middle to high middle, too, no gouging.
It pays to be ready for water heaters, and good at getting them done.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I drive a Ford Explorer and pull a utility trailer
🤡. J/k

Ford Transit high top extended 350.

I just replaced another Direct flushvalve for a toilet.
Replaced some water filters
Repaired a break room Delta kitchen faucet
Unclog a lavatory.

This afternoon I have a pvc water pipe leaking in a backyard that serves a she-shed.

I’m a one man crew and I focus on easy, quick hit n run jobs.

Water heaters are profitable but they can also be labor intensive and by the time you buy a truck that you can haul 3-4 in and pay all the added cost associated with that big truck…….it takes the appeal out of hauling around dead weight. If the water heaters location in the home isn’t convenient then help is often needed, especially in higher end homes. 
As I said, I work alone typically.

I’ve often went to the job and started the water heater draining and look everything over to see if I need anything special. Then I go get the heater. Usually I’m within 3-4 miles of a water heater supplier of some sort. I don’t care really what brand I install……they all leak.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Box truck, pfftt, what Evah. Roll with it son.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 134908
> 
> Box truck, pfftt, what Evah. Roll with it son.


You keep posting pics of me and I’m going to report ya. I’m tired of it dude🤡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> View attachment 134909


That’s Rockstar on his way back from camping 🤡


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That’s Rockstar on his way back from camping 🤡


you could get the full experience if someone would wash their fcking windows. its called windex dude.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you could get the full experience if someone would wash their fcking windows. its called windex dude.


Ha didn’t even stop. Had to go to my water heater job


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I put the back on one of my new cabinets I built for the van. I cut it a hair big then stapled it to the back of the cabinet then used a router with a flush trim bit to make a perfect edge.

Im so lazy that it’ll probably take me another week to install it. It’s just so damn hot. It’s was 98 yedderday. Maybe tomaury I’ll install it, who knows.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m just gonna ride around like this from now on. Mastermark approved?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

My crackhead neighbor can probably smell those heaters from here breh.🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

High winds are coming RockstarPlumber. Take care and good luck buddy 👍


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> High winds are coming RockstarPlumber. Take care and good luck buddy 👍


Fingers crossed. I have a 5th wheel I’m dying to get rid of.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> My crackhead neighbor can probably smell those heaters from here breh.🤣


They’re all 3 getting installed today. The 2 94s are going on a new house that’s almost ready for trim.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

For those of you that have vans with side doors/door, what do you like to have accessible to you from said side doors/door without getting into the van ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> For those of you that have vans with side doors/door, what do you like to have accessible to you from said side doors/door without getting into the van ?


IF, i were ever forced to have to use a van, i would have nothing but packouts stacked on a slide out rail system that i fabricated in my garage out of angle iron and black iron pipe, with ball bearing rollers and a metal plunger that swings out from the bottom for a kickstand. yea baby. Merica' AF.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 134988
> 
> 
> I’m just gonna ride around like this from now on. Mastermark approved?



You really should throw a tarp over those tankless heaters... it might rain on them

putting them in a box truck would be much wiser..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> IF, i were ever forced to have to use a van, i would have nothing but packouts stacked on a slide out rail system that i fabricated in my garage out of angle iron and black iron pipe, with ball bearing rollers and a metal plunger that swings out from the bottom for a kickstand. yea baby. Merica' AF.


The beauty of a van is you don’t need all those waterproof boxes and you don’t have to worry about someone unloading your pickup while you’re under a sink.

I want my everyday items and my fingertips. Or as many of those items as I can make a place for. 

A mix of tools, material and consumables.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> You really should throw a tarp over those tankless heaters... it might rain on them
> 
> putting them in a box truck would be much wiser..


They were all three installed yesterday, along with a 50 gallon natural gas as well. yesterday was a good day. Theft like that terry doesnt happen on our side of town. I leave my raptor running with the keys in it all the time at the gas station and what not picking up the wifes skoal, or copenhagen.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> They were all three installed yesterday, along with a 50 gallon natural gas as well. yesterday was a good day. Theft like that terry doesnt happen on our side of town. I leave my raptor running with the keys in it all the time at the gas station and what not picking up the wifes skoal, or copenhagen.


Classy, but you’re in for a surprise one day. Tallahassee isn’t that nice of a place breh…..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Classy, but you’re in for a surprise one day. Tallahassee isn’t that nice of a place breh…..


if you drive in from the airport you could easily form that opinion. There's that side of town that every town has, that you just dont go to. We're averaging about 1-3 shootings a week this year. You think the police care? Nope. Can you blame them? Nope.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> if you drive in from the airport you could easily form that opinion. There's that side of town that every town has, that you just dont go to. We're averaging about 1-3 shootings a week this year. You think the police care? Nope. Can you blame them? Nope.



Its basically a thinning of the herd.... one drug dealer killing off his competition.
and their is an endless supply of morons wanting to be the head dumbass.....

You just have to know better than to work in those neighborhoods.... 

Soo why should the police care, if they get involved then they get called racist 
and some drug dealers family gets a pay day if they shoot one of the contestants...

the people in Marthas Vinyard are not affected so its really ok.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Test fit looks good. Now I can build off this cabinet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Test fit looks good. Now I can build off this cabinet.
> View attachment 135037


Looks good but just a thought..
you should have made the drawers at more of a angle so the tools wont vibrate out and fall when
driving..
I had that problem once.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Looks good but just a thought..
> you should have made the drawers at more of a angle so the tools wont vibrate out and fall when
> driving..
> I had that problem once.


I don’t have that problem actually. My van drives like a car, everything stays in place. 

But the cabinet will have a face frame that will stand proud of the shelf a little. This will keep this from sliding out if I’m driving up a very very steep incline. The cabinet faces the back so when braking the organizers stay in place.

The frame isn’t on yet, I just test fit the cabinet. It hasn’t been sanded yet either.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Built a little side saddle for the cabinet.








The tools also have batteries on them. Grab and go.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Test fit looks good


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The bottom box is 3/4 copper, next box up is 1/2 copper. Milwaukee tubing cutter fits innthe shelf with the copper fittings.

The 3rd box is 3/4 pex and both compact and regular crimps share the shelf.
4th box up is the 1/2” pex and both sets of crimpers share the space.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That’s clean man. I like it. Picasso.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That’s clean man. I like it. Picasso.


Thanks man. I’m just finally going what I’ve put off because I’ve been busy with other things in life. 

To be honest im semi retired now. Im out on my driveway enjoying the weather and playing with van lay outs so Im having fun with it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd do something about the yellow tools before they contaminate the red ones. just sayin.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I'd do something about the yellow tools before they contaminate the red ones. just sayin.


I like the oscillator. I just do. 

The dewalt sawzall is half the weight of the Milwaukee. Only reason I keep the Milwaukee on the truck is because I have so many batteries for it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I like the oscillator. I just do.
> 
> The dewalt sawzall is half the weight of the Milwaukee. Only reason I keep the Milwaukee on the truck is because I have so many batteries for it.


Dude, Get the m18 pistol grip. you'll love it. But then again,we cut a lot of pvc. the m12 is great for service.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally got a lift gate on that new used box truck this week......

I am cleaning out a Chevy 2006 chevy box truck right now that we have
driven the hell out of since 2010... its pretty much worn out and has 250k on it...
gonna try to find someone wanting to buy the truck in a few weeks...

I am throwing a lot of stuff away and finding
tons of good inventory just scattered on the shelves.... probably found 20 box knives
squired away and 5 new Rigid baby cutters in throughout the junk... 7 new pair of 
well pump pliers just laying here and there.... 
Theirs Lots of $$$ stuff I never knew we had... 
I am gonna have to sort it all out once I get the
two parts shelves installed on the left and right side of the truck on Satruday...

threw away probably 250 lbs of just plain junk going into the dumpster for the winos to look
through tonight.....so maybe they will scrap enough metal to get themselves a bottle

got 3 heaters into their respected slot last night and am trying to put stuff into the most
efficient place for it all.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Finally got a lift gate on that new used box truck this week......
> 
> I am cleaning out a Chevy 2006 chevy box truck right now that we have
> driven the hell out of since 2010... its pretty much worn out and has 250k on it...
> ...


It would be nice if you had some pull out drawers on each side of the back door.
You could stand on the lift and pull them out.

keep your most common things in those drawers.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It would be nice if you had some pull out drawers on each side of the back door.
> You could stand on the lift and pull them out.
> 
> keep your most common things in those drawers.





Master Mark said:


> Finally got a lift gate on that new used box truck this week......
> 
> I am cleaning out a Chevy 2006 chevy box truck right now that we have
> driven the hell out of since 2010... its pretty much worn out and has 250k on it...
> ...


That lift gate is nice,I hate to think About having to work without a Tommy gate


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It would be a problem for me locking the back door every time I went in and out of the van. You’d get your stuff unloaded around here if it wasn’t locked.

Also it would be a problem to fiddle with that lift going up and down.

At least for me it would, I move quicker than that.

But if I did have it. I’d install some drawers so it would save me from having to get into the back of van as much throughout the day


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Does anyone here use a B tank ? MC tank ?

What part of the van do you keep it in ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It would be nice if you had some pull out drawers on each side of the back door.
> You could stand on the lift and pull them out.
> 
> keep your most common things in those drawers.



Really, ya think??... I have been throwing away so many out of date faucet stems
and other bullshi/ parts that I have not needed in decades just weighing down the drawers..

Like I got 30 brass sayco tub stems and seats just waiting for the day I might need one of them..
pick me---no pick me... 
Got a whole bunch of really, really old Kohler and Dial ease parts that have not seen the light of
day like forever... they are all getting scrapped...

the drawers will be on both sides of the top shelf
both bins hold 30 small drawers and are getting stocked today..

the truck drives much nicer now that their is some weight in the back

the new lift gate is not as good as others I have had over the years
and its gonna take some getting used to it.... 

I had to modify it already with a sawzall to make it flow better


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Really, ya think??... I have been throwing away so many out of date faucet stems
> and other bullshi/ parts that I have not needed in decades just weighing down the drawers..
> 
> Like I got 30 brass sayco tub stems and seats just waiting for the day I might need one of them..
> ...


I was talking about long drawers near the bottom that would pull out toward the rear door of the box while you stood on the lift gate. For tools and parts you use everyday.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I was talking about long drawers near the bottom that would pull out toward the rear door of the box while you stood on the lift gate. For tools and parts you use everyday.


You will see the final product later today... 
it works well for me and this configuration has 
served us well in both box trucks and vans too


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> You will see the final product later today...
> it works well for me and this configuration has
> served us well in both box trucks and vans too


Sounds good, I won’t make any other suggestions. I’ll just look and like…….


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Does anyone here use a B tank ? MC tank ?
> 
> What part of the van do you keep it in ?


When we carry acetylene it's almost always a B tank. Most guys keep it in one of the rear corners because there ends up being a round hollow at the end of the shelving.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Not near finished but I’m working on it.

on the other side of that plywood back is a pocket for small rolls of copper tubing and pex.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It has been a nice day to fool around with this project
This is basically very close to the final product except for a few wirsbo fitting
boxes and a copper tray box as a back up

I carry only a mc tank with me with 2 extra ones tucked in behind those
milk boxes ... some of the little trays up in the bins are empty but they will eventually be filled
with some garbage I will carry around the planet a few times....

most of the milk boxes on the lower level are empty at this point in time too.... 

This ins only a 11 1/2 foot box but it appears that I 
have a lot more room than I expected to have and most of the boxes on the lower
rung are completely empty at this point






0 new items by Mark Weilhammer







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s not a great idea to store acetylene bottles laying down, or so I’ve read.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s not a great idea to store acetylene bottles laying down, or so I’ve read.


Is that all you have to critique?? 
I have never heard a thing about MC tanks being bad laying on their sides...
been doing them that way like since forever...... 
Having them laying down keeps them from falling over.'

dont have a clue as to what you are talking about.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Buddy you have a problem…….Maybe look into what I’m saying before you embarrass yourself ?

I’m not sure what the problem is but glad I can fix it on my end. Good bye.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Buddy you have a problem…….Maybe look into what I’m saying before you embarrass yourself ?
> 
> I’m not sure what the problem is but glad I can fix it on my end. Good bye.



I got a problem with laying MC tanks on their side?? 
never heard a thing about this.... 

Whatever...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

He's right mark, all acetylene tanks should be upright so the acetone stays in the bottle when you use it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I got a problem with laying MC tanks on their side??
> never heard a thing about this....
> 
> Whatever...


I lay mine on the side and lay my B-tanks on their side when in transit


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

It's similar to testing pvc with air, eventually someone gets phucked up.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> It has been a nice day to fool around with this project
> This is basically very close to the final product except for a few wirsbo fitting
> boxes and a copper tray box as a back up
> 
> ...


Looks good,man you haul a lot of stock


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Buddy you have a problem…….Maybe look into what I’m saying before you embarrass yourself ?
> 
> I’m not sure what the problem is but glad I can fix it on my end. Good bye.


Ding ding ding,Jerry,Jerry,Jerry,Jerry.........lolololo,easy boys,no need to duke it out over mc tanks flat or upright


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> It's similar to testing pvc with air, eventually someone gets phucked up.


Naaaa,never happen,25 yrs in and not happened yet,air in pvc or flat acetylene tanks lololol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Ding ding ding,Jerry,Jerry,Jerry,Jerry.........lolololo,easy boys,no need to duke it out over mc tanks flat or upright



I dont get what he is talking about... 

I am not gonna argue with someone on the internet 
over what someone likes to eat for breakfast neither...

Now, I have heard of a few tanks getting dropped hard and the brass cracked on the top
and the story goes it went hissing and shooting across the room... it sounds like an 
old plumbers story to me.....just beer talk

its wise to keep them secure and have a fire extinguisher in the truck with you..

I had a good sized fire start one time in the back of my 97 box truck and that was pretty
exciting with about 4 mc tanks sitting back there....... 😆 😆


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Looks good,man you haul a lot of stock


Thanks, you know Everyone keeps telling me that.... 
We do go through a set of brakes more often.... I have always hauled
a lot of stuff with me even back when we were using E350 maxi vans...
I hate having to run and get something, it pisses me off and throws off the day

in the old 2006 chevy their was at least
50+ toilet, lav and 30 inch braided supply lines I dug out of that bin
and I wont need to be buying any for at least a year....

It seems like You know once you set up the shelving, it feels like an obligation to
find something to throw up in them.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Thanks, you know Everyone keeps telling me that....
> We do go through a set of brakes more often.... I have always hauled
> a lot of stuff with me even back when we were using E350 maxi vans...
> I hate having to run and get something, it pisses me off and throws off the day
> ...


True,just remember extra stock is extra money that was spent buying it


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> True,just remember extra stock is extra money that was spent buying it


I keep my extra stock at my shop. No need for me to haul it around town day after day. 

You know, common sense business 101 but they say common sense isn’t so common any more.

It was my job from the time I was around 7 yrs old until I was about 12 to keep 7-8 vans clean. My pops would spit fire at the things I found in his plumbers vans that he paid for.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Earlier in this thread I asked the question “ where do you keep your B or MC tank in your van “

@skoronesa followed up with an answer. Thanks for the participation. 

Over the past couple days I’ve been reading many opinions about acetylene bottles and how they should be used, transported and stored. 

For those who care to read, here’s a link that talks a little about it. I’m sure there’s plenty of accurate info that can be found by anyone who cares to look. 









Acetylene







www.baylor.edu


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Earlier in this thread I asked the question “ where do you keep your B or MC tank in your van “
> 
> @skoronesa followed up with an answer. Thanks for the participation.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information..... you are right about this and you
are the first person to ever mention anything about it....

It makes me wonder why this information is not printed on the side of the tanks
or maybe it has always been there in fine print and I have never taken the time to 
read it......or it has worn off over time.......

now I am gonna have to put some 4 inch pvc pipes standing up and strap them to the 
side angle iron and get them standing up 

its hard to drag those tanks across a crawl space and keep them standing up
in the gravel....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> True,just remember extra stock is extra money that was spent buying it


Sparkey, when I clean out an old work truck---- its like Christmas ....
its like the gift that keeps on giving...... I have re-stocked both trucks with
the overburden that has laid in that truck for months.. ---- years 

If I would have not slowly put a grand or more in materials into that truck
since 2010, 
I probably would have just pissed it away somewhere else and 
when you need it and you aint got it, you are gonna be whistling another tune........

remember that most of this stuff never spoils unless you get it wet...

I have already thrown about 6 of those yeller gas connectors into my normal truck
and I need to separate the rest of this tangled up mess


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

buys nipple racks to keep things organized on meter upgrades. Supply house doesn’t have enough nipples to fill them full. Pathetic.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135153
> 
> 
> buys nipple racks to keep things organized on meter upgrades. Supply house doesn’t have enough nipples to fill them full. Pathetic.


Do you paint those nipples after they’re installed ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135153
> 
> 
> buys nipple racks to keep things organized on meter upgrades. Supply house doesn’t have enough nipples to fill them full. Pathetic.



you are using a lot of larger stuff there... 

I never get into much larger than
a half inch nipple for a water heater ... carry a few nipples with me 
but I rarely need one..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Do you paint those nipples after they’re installed ?


Sometimes with high heat grill paint, flat black, but not always. depends on what kind of mood im in that particular moment.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Sometimes with high heat grill paint, flat black, but not always. depends on what kind of mood im in that particular moment.


We use galvanized outside at the meter but on meter upgrades we just need the pipe within 18” of the meter and the gas co hooks it up. They usually paint it gray to match the meter.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135153
> 
> 
> buys nipple racks to keep things organized on meter upgrades. Supply house doesn’t have enough nipples to fill them full. Pathetic.


Those things are expensive


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> We use galvanized outside at the meter but on meter upgrades we just need the pipe within 18” of the meter and the gas co hooks it up. They usually paint it gray to match the meter.


We connect to the outlet side of the meter here. And if i beat them there on an upgrade ill go ahead and removed the old one. Im trying to move through the day, anything to help that process when lately mere seconds matter. I did a pool heater earlier this spring in santa rosa beach and all the gas pipe there is Galvo, and the gas supply co there sets the meter, does the house connection, and a monometer test. They dont Fck around. which makes me think something bad must have happened. 🤷‍♂️ Last year i got word that some jackasss home owner went ahead and tied his house stub out directly to the gas tap with no regulator or meter and cut the lock off of the valve, then called the city and told them something was wrong. He's lucky he didnt blow his new house up.




sparky said:


> Those things are expensive


I thought they were reasonably priced. And will surely save money on trips to the parts house for 1 or 2 nipples.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We connect to the outlet side of the meter here. And if i beat them there on an upgrade ill go ahead and removed the old one. Im trying to move through the day, anything to help that process when lately mere seconds matter. I did a pool heater earlier this spring in santa rosa beach and all the gas pipe there is Galvo, and the gas supply co there sets the meter, does the house connection, and a monometer test. They dont Fck around. which makes me think something bad must have happened. 🤷‍♂️ Last year i got word that some jackasss home owner went ahead and tied his house stub out directly to the gas tap with no regulator or meter and cut the lock off of the valve, then called the city and told them something was wrong. He's lucky he didnt blow his new house up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and Sparkey said....
I thought they were reasonably priced. And will surely save money on trips to the parts house for 1 or 2 nipples. 


you should not carry all those extra parts around with you in that nipple box,
you should just charge the customer your hourly rate
to go get those fittings you dont have with you.........

it makes the customer happy when you fist fuc/ them this way...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I assure you that he isn’t going to carry those nipple trays around everyday. Ever who gets the gas job will take those with…….


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We connect to the outlet side of the meter here. And if i beat them there on an upgrade ill go ahead and removed the old one. Im trying to move through the day, anything to help that process when lately mere seconds matter. I did a pool heater earlier this spring in santa rosa beach and all the gas pipe there is Galvo, and the gas supply co there sets the meter, does the house connection, and a monometer test. They dont Fck around


The gas co does all the connections within 18” of the meter here. House side included. If I have 5 lines stubbed out then they connect 5 lines, whatever is there. 

I don’t have to be there for that part. They check everything and fire everything up.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I assure you that he isn’t going to carry those nipple trays around everyday. Ever who gets the gas job will take those with…….


and why not just keep them along for the ride 
if he has the room to keep them in his truck??

Of course , naturally its better to charge the customer for your time to go get a 3 dollar nipple
and maybe stop and take a coffee break on the way 
to the supply house or just take your sweet time going to get them..
get yourself a breakfast consonant at burger king....on their time 

just dont have the doughnut crumbs hanging in your beard when you get back to the job.....LOL

most of my customers appreciate me making a day out of a one hour job....
...that is probably why I got so many good google reviews... 
(this is sarcasm)


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> and why not just keep them along for the ride
> if he has the room to keep them in his truck??
> 
> Of course , naturally its better to charge the customer for your time to go get a 3 dollar nipple
> ...


I just ran an item search of material and the last time I used a 1” x 4.5” nipple was 7 years ago and the job was bid on, so it was planned. 

That’s why I wouldn’t carry them everyday, maybe Rocky will carry them all but I doubt it.

If I needed a nipple tray for everyday work then I’d consider just spinning my own as needed.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just ran an item search of material and the last time I used a 1” x 4.5” nipple was 7 years ago and the job was bid on, so it was planned.
> 
> That’s why I wouldn’t carry them everyday, maybe Rocky will carry them all but I doubt it.
> 
> If I needed a nipple tray for everyday work then I’d consider just spinning my own as needed.


I just keep a handful of 1 inch nipples and 3/4 nipples in my nipple bin and also
a lot of half inch nipples of different sizes including 1, 3/4 and 1/2 inch elbows and other
fittings .... 

they never spoil or go bad ----
and if they get me out of a tight jam
on some cold rainy winter night as the sun is going down
then they have paid for themselves many, many times over


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They won’t be carried everyday. Those are strictly for meter installs or upgrades. Where it takes god knows what random nipples to put it together. Like the one I pictured earlier today. Every correct length I needed was in that 1” rack. Life is good. Usually get the tap within a ft of our stub outs so that no threading is required later. Not always the case and i take the pony threader and pipe stand and a short peice of whatever for those circumstances. I won’t ever use mega press for a meter tie in. It just doesn’t look right. It’s unatural. Like Steve who now goes by Stephanie, but still prefers he him. Life gets confusing. Why add to it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> and Sparkey said....
> I thought they were reasonably priced. And will surely save money on trips to the parts house for 1 or 2 nipples.
> 
> 
> ...


Right on,I’m in this business to make money,not drive around with tons of materials I might need once per year wearing my truck out


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Right on,I’m in this business to make money,not drive around with tons of materials I might need once per year wearing my truck out



Well those are your circumstances mah guy. We do a TON of gas. Makes sense for us to have. just this week we have todays new gas piping job, 2 generators, and 2 pool heaters. all 4 need upgraded meters. We go through them pretty quick. We're also not a 1-2 man shop. we go through a sh!tload of material every week. My guys hardly ever need to go to the parts house. meanwhile if i stop by its always the same jackassses on company time shooting the **** riding the clock. Not happening here. Not if can help it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a standard size cargo van but almost never call back for delivery or run for parts. My van is packed to the gills and the leaf springs are upside down. We get 10yrs/100k out of our service vans before they are sold off and we buy new ones. They aren't worn out quick. In fact, my personal vehicle is an old hvac van I bought from the company years ago, still going strong.

Our service area is very large being rural. Many of our customers are very wealthy. I can't be in the middle of a service call with their water off and not have a part. They choose us over the other guys because we get it done right the first time.

Sometimes I wish I had a box truck, certainly a kuv would be swell.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I have a standard size cargo van but almost never call back for delivery or run for parts. My van is packed to the gills and the leaf springs are upside down. We get 10yrs/100k out of our service vans before they are sold off and we buy new ones. They aren't worn out quick. In fact, my personal vehicle is an old hvac van I bought from the company years ago, still going strong.
> 
> Our service area is very large being rural. Many of our customers are very wealthy. I can't be in the middle of a service call with their water off and not have a part. They choose us over the other guys because we get it done right the first time.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a box truck, certainly a kuv would be swell.


If I lived in a rural area I would definitely have a large box truck. 

My service area is small and there are many supply houses, box stores and small hardware stores scattered throughout the city.

When I leave my office, which is also stocked, I pass at least 2 hardware stores in either direction !


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Right on,I’m in this business to make money,not drive around with tons of materials I might need once per year wearing my truck out


Exactly!!!! And it does wear them out !!!!!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m planning on picking up some more 3/4” plywood tomorrow and building some more storage solutions in the van.

Things are turning out great, I’ve been putting it off for a long time so it feels good to be making progress.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I have a standard size cargo van but almost never call back for delivery or run for parts. My van is packed to the gills and the leaf springs are upside down. We get 10yrs/100k out of our service vans before they are sold off and we buy new ones. They aren't worn out quick. In fact, my personal vehicle is an old hvac van I bought from the company years ago, still going strong.
> 
> Our service area is very large being rural. Many of our customers are very wealthy.* I can't be in the middle of a service call with their water off and not have a part.* They choose us over the other guys because we get it done right the first time.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a box truck, certainly a kuv would be swell.


ALL Trucks are supposed to carry weight in them.... that is the general idea
and maintaince is normal with everything 

We made the mistake of buying a E150 ford truck long ago 
which is way too light duty for plumbing work... I had to beef it up 
with some leafs to get it from riding on its axel... my dad crashed it
and we never made that mistake again

.We only go with E350 or 450 trucks now days.... 
I even took the E350 I just bought and had some more leafs installed
in the suspension to beef it up to around 14k weight limit..... 
It rode pretty bumpy until we put some ballast in it now it rides smooth

in all honesty, we have had very, very good luck with all of our ford vehicles for years 
except for this summer --- it seems we have had a rash of normal issues
come up like a blown spark plug, alternator ,brakes ect.....

I blame Donald Trump..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I have a standard size cargo van but almost never call back for delivery or run for parts. My van is packed to the gills and the leaf springs are upside down. We get 10yrs/100k out of our service vans before they are sold off and we buy new ones. They aren't worn out quick. In fact, my personal vehicle is an old hvac van I bought from the company years ago, still going strong.
> 
> Our service area is very large being rural. Many of our customers are very wealthy. I can't be in the middle of a service call with their water off and not have a part. They choose us over the other guys because we get it done right the first time.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had a box truck, certainly a kuv would be swell.


I have found that the longer you make a person go without water the less they want to ***** about the bill when your done,let them go without water a day or two that way they appreciate the hell outta your work


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> ALL Trucks are supposed to carry weight in them.... that is the general idea
> and maintaince is normal with everything
> 
> We made the mistake of buying a E150 ford truck long ago
> ...


Some fords had aluminum heads and the spark plug would blow out of them but I think about all of them are gone now


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Some fords had aluminum heads and the spark plug would blow out of them but I think about all of them are gone now


i think Ford started making aluminum pickup truck bodies. 

I wonder why they would do that ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I got a problem with laying MC tanks on their side??
> never heard a thing about this....
> 
> Whatever...


The Liquid Acetylene is in Balsa Wood it Needs to upright for the Liquid to stay on the bottom or it could come out though the Torch Head, that being said however I used to lay my M.C. tanks down in the back of my Toyota Pickup Truck,
I had a 6' ft bed with a shell that carried a "TON" of Tools and Materials,
This was weighted on a Electronic Scale at the Price Pfister Plant While their doing Service on Boiler


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve used my tanks laying down. We’ve had plumbers that carried their bottles laying down and used them laying down for years. 

I wasn’t trying to call anyone out. I was simply researching the subject that morning and the past few days because I’m building my van out some more.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> i think Ford started making aluminum pickup truck bodies.
> 
> I wonder why they would do that ?


Trying to save a dollar no doubt lololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The Liquid Acetylene is in Balsa Wood it Needs to upright for the Liquid to stay on the bottom or it could come out though the Torch Head, that being said however I used to lay my M.C. tanks down in the back of my Toyota Pickup Truck,
> I had a 6' ft bed with a shell that carried a "TON" of Tools and Materials,
> This was weighted on a Electronic Scale at the Price Pfister Plant While their doing Service on Boiler


How much did it weigh Jerry????


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Trying to save a dollar no doubt lololololo


To meet gas mileage mandates they had to cut WEIGHT. More weight equals more fuel. Ask the airlines…..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had a 300 lb helper once and I could definitely tell when he was in the truck on 0-60 time.

He was either hungry, eating or having to take a crap. Always was something

I fired him because he took off work to go fishing on a Friday and left me to install two 10 gal water heaters In the ceiling above some commercial restrooms.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had a few instances where liquid was coming out with the flame from B tanks being stored on their sides. Granted only a couple times in the thousands of times I have done it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had a 300 lb helper once and I could definitely tell when he was in the truck on 0-60 time.
> 
> He was either hungry, eating or having to take a crap. Always was something
> 
> I fired him because he took off work to go fishing on a Friday and left me to install two 10 gal water heaters In the ceiling above some commercial restrooms.


I had a few mutants like that and they stunk so bad every day that I 
almost made them rid in the back of the box truck.... 

I finally had to tell one of them to start taking a bath more often and brush his teeth
regularly because they were actually turning green...his breath could knock a
buzzard off a shi/wagon


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I can’t stand to smell dirty clothes on a mofo or sweaty ass hats. 

That’s why I have a little blond helper that takes a couple baths a day and smells nice.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Next time y’all at Home Depot or Lowes go over to the 3/4” treated plywood and see how heavy a piece of that sheet is. F’ing like lead. 

Carpenters work there asses off breh


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Next time y’all at Home Depot or Lowes go over to the 3/4” treated plywood and see how heavy a piece of that sheet is. F’ing like lead.
> 
> Carpenters work there asses off breh


Treated 2x4s are cheaper than yellow pine 2x4s


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Treated 2x4s are cheaper than yellow pine 2x4s


I haven’t checked but I believe it. Things are upside down. 

My foreheads blistered from handling the treated wood then touching my face to wipe sweat. Not bad but it’s there. I have a little contact dermatitis. 

I was worried it might be something from that nasty girl I met at the skating rink last week. 🤭😉


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I can’t stand to smell dirty clothes on a mofo or sweaty ass hats.
> 
> That’s why I have a little blond helper that takes a couple baths a day and smells nice.


That last couple younger dudes I’ve hired have not worn deodorant. Stunk to high hell. I let them know quick and this job is tough enough and no one wants to smell your ass all day either.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That last couple younger dudes I’ve hired have not worn deodorant. Stunk to high hell. I let them know quick and this job is tough enough and no one wants to smell your ass all day either.


They F’n roll out of bed at the last second and wear dirty clothes. Probably didn’t take a bath the night before either. 

No way, can’t deal with that anymore. Won’t deal with it.

I had a helper once that threw up in a customers bathtub. Hungover from night before. I made him clean that sheet up and hauled his dumbass back to the office and threw him to the wolves.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had another helper that didn’t show up for work. 

My girlfriend called and asked me why he was knocking on her front door asking to asking to talk……I said I dunno, Open the door and find out. 

She does and he starts telling her that I don’t love her and yah yah yah…….

I drove over there and beat the holy hell out of him. Cost me $5k in civil suit. No criminal case.

I was an employee at the time, so technically he was my coworker. My family owned the business.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had another helper that didn’t show up for work.
> 
> My girlfriend called and asked me why he was knocking on her front door asking to asking to talk……I said I dunno, Open the door and find out.
> 
> ...



Now, You dont hear that stories like that one every day...... 

I have had worse nuts working for me but I cant put the story out here in the public
because that specific loon is still out there and might someday stumble on this site.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I got these baskets out of an old dishwasher, except the copper one. 

As I mounted them I filled them with tools. What’s in there now isn’t what’s necessarily what’s going to stay


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The pic above is standing in my side door looking to the right against the bulkhead.

This pic is looking to the left from the side door.
















My carry bag sits right in front of these tools. Immediately to your left in side door.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The pic above is standing in my side door looking to the right against the bulkhead.
> 
> This pic is looking to the left from the side door.
> View attachment 136705
> ...


Looks rather sexual terry,looks good


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136704
> 
> I got these baskets out of an old dishwasher, except the copper one.
> 
> As I mounted them I filled them with tools. What’s in there now isn’t what’s necessarily what’s going to stay


What are you going to do with all the extra space? How do those boxes not fall out?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The pic above is standing in my side door looking to the right against the bulkhead.
> 
> This pic is looking to the left from the side door.
> View attachment 136705
> ...


Where is the hydraulic cement????


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The pic above is standing in my side door looking to the right against the bulkhead.
> 
> This pic is looking to the left from the side door.
> View attachment 136705
> ...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> What are you going to do with all the extra space? How do those boxes not fall out?


What extra space ? 

The boxes don’t fall out because the cabinet is mounted against the bulkhead. We don’t have hills at the beach.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Where is the hydraulic cement????


It’s in the back.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Looks rather sexual terry,looks good


The twin turbos are sexy when they spin up.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136704
> 
> I got these baskets out of an old dishwasher, except the copper one.
> 
> As I mounted them I filled them with tools. What’s in there now isn’t what’s necessarily what’s going to stay



It looks real good but i think one mistake you made was to put the shelving in flat instead of 
angling the shelves upwards in the front so the tools will stay in place and lean towards the back wall

I got years of experience Terry and you can ask me for advice on this any time little buddy...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> It looks real good but i think one mistake you made was to put the shelving in flat instead of
> angling the shelves upwards in the front so the tools will stay in place and lean towards the back wall
> 
> I got years of experience Terry and you can ask me for advice on this any time little buddy...


Nothing falls out of the shelving. The shelving has been installed for 6 months.

I just added some baskets on the side of the shelving.

My van rides so smooth that nothing moves around.

Do you have experience with brand new Ford Transit extended high top vans ? I thought you liked older box trucks….


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Nothing falls out of the shelving. The shelving has been installed for 6 months.
> 
> I just added some baskets on the side of the shelving.
> 
> ...


Nope... sorry I just realized I made this comment probably 2 months ago about the shelves....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Nope... sorry I just realized I made this comment probably 2 months ago about the shelves....


Eventually they will have a face frame around the shelving and it’ll be painted battleship gray because Terry takes that van into plumbing wars bro.

But nothing slides out of the shelving. Kinda surprised me too……

I made the shelving bigger than the organizers so they will fit most any packout type box on the market now and in the future.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Hey guess what ? Alabama just passed no permit concealed carry. Before we had to have a permit to carry a firearm unsecured in a vehicle. I refused to buy a permit so I never carried concealed. I felt like it was a violation of my rights to pay a permit fee. 

So now that permits are not required Terry have to make room for his Bazooka🤣


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Hey guess what ? Alabama just passed no permit concealed carry. Before we had to have a permit to carry a firearm unsecured in a vehicle. I refused to buy a permit so I never carried concealed. I felt like it was a violation of my rights to pay a permit fee.
> 
> So now that permits are not required Terry have to make room for his Bazooka🤣


Just a nice 9mm sig sauer or smith and wesson CSX will suffice....10 rounds is good enough.
I got a magnet on the dash where it sticks to it while I am on the road..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Just a nice 9mm sig sauer or smith and wesson CSX will suffice....10 rounds is good enough.
> I got a magnet on the dash where it sticks to it while I am on the road..


I was thinking AR pistol. 5.56 breh we got gangs around here 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Some South American gang members just tried to beak into a jewelry shop across the line in Florida. They did it on New Years Eve night. 

PoPo caught them. Says they in cahoots with gangs breaking into jewelry stores along the east cost.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Just a nice 9mm sig sauer or smith and wesson CSX will suffice....10 rounds is good enough.
> I got a magnet on the dash where it sticks to it while I am on the road..


Mark can you post a pic of how you have the pistol and the magnet???just curious how you have it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Mark can you post a pic of how you have the pistol and the magnet???just curious how you have it


its pretty simple...... I just bought one of those 3 inch long by 2 inch wide super magnets for 20 bucks at the gun show

I was going to attempt to install the thing under the dash or something but instead I have a huge 30 gallon 
container sitting in between the front seats full of plumbing materials... and this has a plywood top on it with a metal lip that
I glued on the plywood around the front side to keep my phone from sliding off when I stop....

The magnet just sort of sticks against this metal lip on the outside and the gun sticks to the inside lip laying visible on the plywood.... 
its not hidden or bolted down but its pretty dam handy... and it dont move 

Its the best I could come up with on the fly....so its pretty half assed but it works

I just tuck the gun away and out of sight when I am not in the truck


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

I just appendix carry like a man


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

AR pistol appendix carry will definitely be the way to go but wearing shorts will be a challenge.

I guess I’ll need to man up and “ just do it “


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I like the top one the best.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> AR pistol appendix carry will definitely be the way to go but wearing shorts will be a challenge.
> 
> I guess I’ll need to man up and “ just do it “


Do you wear shorts with steel toe flip flops terry???


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Do you wear shorts with steel toe flip flops terry???


Erryday I can which is most. I buy them at a pro cobblers shoe shop. You can’t buy them at regular stores. 

They’re old and not real common most people have never heard of them.

I see you’re a man of the world, Terry like that


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

High of 65 F today. Very nice weather ✌

Good day to go through my van to clean and organize.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Mark can you post a pic of how you have the pistol and the magnet???just curious how you have it


This is basically all I have done so far... I could screw the magnet to the housing for the motor
but it seems to work better just stuck to the L bracket on my work desk 

I have thrown stickers on the base and to the magnet ... the sticker rides between the magnet and the gun to keep it from getting
wear and rub marks on the gun from movements and vibrations....
The gun sits in place at about a 22 degree angle

I just cover the gun with a hat or handkerchief 

Now arent those pretty stickers??? and gun is pretty nice too
Treat them well....... 😆


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I was thinking AR pistol. 5.56 breh we got gangs around here 🤣



that AR pistol seems kind of large and overkill but I do like the pictures of those hand cannons
you posted--- what are they worth??


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GLock 40, within quick reach. party favors you know?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> This is basically all I have done so far... I could screw the magnet to the housing for the motor
> but it seems to work better just stuck to the L bracket on my work desk
> 
> I have thrown stickers on the base and to the magnet ... the sticker rides between the magnet and the gun to keep it from getting
> ...


Very nice,let's hope you never have to use it


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> GLock 40, within quick reach. party favors you know?


I just carry a hidden hammer airweight 38 smith and Wesson pistol,if I can't stop them with 5 shots it ain't gonna happen lololol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I just carry a hidden hammer airweight 38 smith and Wesson pistol,if I can't stop them with 5 shots it ain't gonna happen lololol


Sparkey, Its all good......and lead is lead...
I guarantee that your 5 shot pistol wont jam on you for sure...

Last fall, I had a Tauraus 12 round pistol jam on me in my back lot with 3 homeless .crack heads
sitting 20 feet away in the back alleyway... and one of these clowns was wearing a hockey mask too ,
sitting there just staring at me like he was begging me to put him out of his misery........😱😱.
I attempted to cock the gun and the hollow point jammed and it locked up on me with one of these clowns
coming up to my truck asking for a handout....

Thankfully, I had a 380 colt back up with me that I had to grab fast out of my fitting box
... but I did not feel that 6 shots was really enough lead ---- being just 2 shots per person and I could miss

so I got the hell out of there asap


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

For a “ regular “ pistol I carry a Glock 10mm on a Timberwolf frame with a 3.5# trigger.

A 10mm with the right ammo is on par with .357 magnum. Except I have 16 rounds before the next 15 round mag gets inserted.

For a pistol that I don’t need to carry I prefer an AR pistol. It’s basically a SBR without the hassle and expense of a tax stamp.

I don’t feel the need to carry a gun daily. Maybe I should but I don’t.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> For a “ regular “ pistol I carry a Glock 10mm on a Timberwolf frame with a 3.5# trigger.
> 
> A 10mm with the right ammo is on par with .357 magnum. Except I have 16 rounds before the next 15 round mag gets inserted.
> 
> ...


That's why I like the small 38,I can drop it I. My back pocket or front pocket and really Dont know it's there


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> That's why I like the small 38,I can drop it I. My back pocket or front pocket and really Dont know it's there


I understand, the best gun to have is the one in your pocket. If you don’t like it you won’t carry it.

But also consider in the winter when people wear heaving clothing and then smoke a lot of crank……..you might need some penetration. 😐 non sexual 😬

.38 are fine but the FBI kinda proved they’re not for gun fighting back innthe 80’s down in Florida . Those bank robbers changed the game……go read about it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I found these on the EBay. I like that they’re blue.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I found these on the EBay. I like that they’re blue.
> 
> View attachment 136746


Mandatory on all fluidmaster fill valve installations lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Mandatory on all fluidmaster fill valve installations lololololo


Sko is going to read that and put a hit out on us. Watch your back Chicken wing, hommie is out there somewhere 🤣


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I understand, the best gun to have is the one in your pocket. If you don’t like it you won’t carry it.
> 
> But also consider in the winter when people wear heaving clothing and then smoke a lot of crank……..you might need some penetration. 😐 non sexual 😬
> 
> .38 are fine but the FBI kinda proved they’re not for gun fighting back innthe 80’s down in Florida . Those bank robbers changed the game……go read about it.



The small pocket pistols seem to be the rage right now and I like to be able to carry one
on me without flagging it to everyone..... I have taken my CSX9mm into a few questionable places before
and no one was ever the wiser..... but At my office I keep it very visible for all the losers to see... 

A 9mm, 38, 380, or even a 22 is better than having nothing ...
Remember, if you need it and you dont have it on you ... 
you will be singing another tune about caliber......

no body is gonna laugh at you if you are pointing a 22 caliber gun at them


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> no body is gonna laugh at you if you are pointing a 22 caliber gun at them


No you’re right, they wouldn’t laugh but they might pull out a real gun.

Then even if you hit the guy he won’t die until next week. You gotta have something that will damage vital organs and to do that through heavy clothing.

A .22 is ok if you can stick it in the guys ear…..

Shoot somebody with a .22 and they might not even know they’ve been shot for a while.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No you’re right, they wouldn’t laugh but they might pull out a real gun.
> 
> Then even if you hit the guy he won’t die until next week. You gotta have something that will damage vital organs and to do that through heavy clothing.
> 
> ...


Yes, in theory you are correct.... 

I guess it depends on how lucky they feel or how stupid they are
to stare down any gun


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, in theory you are correct....
> 
> I guess it depends on how lucky they feel or how stupid they are
> to stare down any gun


You see the idiots who fight cops all the time and get shot.

Over innthe big city they had a gunfight in Walmart checkout line couple weeks ago

They gunfight all over the city. In traffic, in stores, outside stores. It’s real common to hear gunfire in the city. No bs

The new thing is the “ Glock switch “. Makes a Glock full auto mag dump. I think it’s 3d printed. It gets you time in federal prison no ifs ands or buts


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Sko is going to read that and put a hit out on us. Watch your back Chicken wing, hommie is out there somewhere 🤣


He has wye strainers sticking out the wall on his toilets lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> The small pocket pistols seem to be the rage right now and I like to be able to carry one
> on me without flagging it to everyone..... I have taken my CSX9mm into a few questionable places before
> and no one was ever the wiser..... but At my office I keep it very visible for all the losers to see...
> 
> ...


Exactly,I've always heard 22's kill more people than all other calibers combined,maybe maybe not


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> He has wye strainers sticking out the wall on his toilets lolololo


Mostly on kitchen faucets. Compared with replacing their galv waterlines, wye strainers are a cheap date. She ain't no Taj Mahal Mama!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> He has wye strainers sticking out the wall on his toilets lolololo


Country plumbing I guess.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Exactly,I've always heard 22's kill more people than all other calibers combined,maybe maybe not


They possibly do kill more if you have time for them to die. It’s a very popular round so a lot of people have been shot by 22lr. 

A .22lr can bounce around inside you like a pinball, shredding your insides. It might enter your leg and come out your shoulder, bouncing off bones. 

You know a AR-15 uses a .22 caliber bullet ? Yep. It’s just hauling ass so it hits hard.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Good lord this thread is cringey lol

I’m of the school of thought that

your vehicle is not a holster.

.22 is a garbage round with dog sht ballistic performance and reliability

.380 is a garbage round, better than .22 but still dog sht

.45 and 9mm have near identical ballistic performance, so take the extra rounds. 9mm is superior

the 1911 is a highly overrated piece of garbage

I carry one in the chamber at all times, Israeli carry is for people who want to die

appendix inside waste band is the best way to carry


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Nazareth said:


> Good lord this thread is cringey lol
> 
> I’m of the school of thought that
> 
> ...


I rock Out with my Glock out. No magazine capacity limits here in Dixie ✌

Full size 15 round .45. G-21
Full size 15 round 10mm G-20
G-19 15 or 30 round 9mm
Glock-23 13 round .40


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

22lr or 22s does not bounce around, that’s a straight fudd myth. It can bounce off a bone but so can any other round in human history. It does not have the ballistic performance to just “go in a leg and go out a shoulder”

that’s a straight up myth


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Nazareth said:


> 22lr or 22s does not bounce around, that’s a straight fudd myth. It can bounce off a bone but so can any other round in human history. It does not have the ballistic performance to just “go in a leg and go out a shoulder”
> 
> that’s a straight up myth


Tell that to my cousin that spent 3 months in the hospital with a gut wound from hell.

Got shot with a 22lr.

They had him on the operating table for 2 hrs with his guts in a bowl.

The surgeon would blow a gas into his intestines to find the holes. Everywhere **** blew out there was a hole.

So yes, I know for a fact that a .22 round can bounce around inside your stomach cavity.

In the leg and out the shoulder was an exaggeration meant for effect but there is truth to bouncing .22lr wound channels that enter and exit in odd places.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

No telling where that
screw came from. Lady says the faucet hadn’t been worked on it years. 

The screw was on the stem so it didn’t come loose unless it’s been there a long time. 

It was on the hot side so maybe the old water heater stop valve or an old stem from years ago.

I posted all this to the wrong thread. Should’ve been innthe service calls thread.

Sorry


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Nazareth said:


> Good lord this thread is cringey lol
> 
> I’m of the school of thought that
> 
> ...



What does Israeli carry mean??? I guess its an empty chamber or something??
A policeman once told me to always carry my gun with one in the chamber....

I would rather carry a 9mm like the one I posted here on line that is basically very similar to the
1911 frame....it holds 12 and comes with a safety on it..... 
The safety is just something I feel is important and I wont carry any gun without one...

I wonder how many people have accidently shot themselves in the foot or blew a hole in
the bottom of their floorboards in their cars or trucks with a loaded GLOCK???

We will probably never know because they are all too embarrassed to admit it 😆 😆


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve only shot myself twice with my Glock. Totally the guns fault both times.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve only shot myself twice with my Glock. Totally the guns fault both times.


At least you can admit it......


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use to hate Glocks but then I actually took one out to the range and fired it. Never looked back, I can shoot the piss out of’um.

One of my favorite combos is Corbon +p 147gr hollows out of a G-19. Hits like a sledge hammer


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I use to hate Glocks but then I actually took one out to the range and fired it. Never looked back, I can shoot the piss out of’um.
> 
> One of my favorite combos is Corbon +p 147gr hollows out of a G-19. Hits like a sledge hammer


If they came out with a safety on them I would probably buy their glock 42


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Safety’s are for people who can’t pick a good holster


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

a good holster MUST

Have positive firearm retention (can hold it upside down and it will not drop)
Be entirely conformed to the shape of the firearm INTENTIONALLY (Not leather or universal)
Cover the entirety of the trigger guard
Keep the firearm secure to the body

With a GOOD holster, a negligent discharge is just about impossible, regardless of safeties.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

What you don’t want to do is get the cord keeper on a windbreaker or jacket bottom to drop down into your holster. 
Then when you holster the gun that cord keeper can get into the trigger and when you push the gun into the holster it fires. 

And if you Appendix carry you msybe jyst blew your junk off and or blew out your femoral artery


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have kids and I dont need a loaded gun laying around or an unloaded gun
laying around without a safety on it.... 
I keep a gun in an undisclosed location in my house and no 
one needs to stumble upon it and play around then have an accident..
I did the same thing when I was a kid and know curiosity will get the 
better of them eventually

. The safety is just a fail-safe for that reason.. 
Its more for my peace of mind I guess

I wont ever have revolver loaded or unloaded...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Master Mark said:


> If they came out with a safety on them I would probably buy their glock 42


That’s the .380. Yeah, it’s a cool little gun.

I have a lot of Glocks. 😐

friend of mine has a scaled down .380 1911 Browning. Sweet little thang


----------

